# Continuare perdendo tutto quello che ho costruito fino ad oggi o mollare tutto? Help



## indecisa (21 Novembre 2012)

Buongiorno a tutti
è la prima volta che scrivo in questo forum ed è la prima volta in cui mi trovo questa "situazione".
Non ho nessuno con cui parlarne: nessuno mi capirebbe e mi crederebbe capace di una cosa simile.
Per impegni universitari mi sono trasferita 8 mesi fa a circa 900 km di distanza da casa, genitori, amici e fidanzato.
Fino a qui tutto abbastanza nella norma se non fosse che qui ho trovato una persona più grande con la quale mi trovo molto bene e con la quale ho cominciato una relazione. Ma tutte le mattine mi assilla l'idea che nessuno lo sa e per il momento può saperlo perché significherebbe perdere tutto quello che ho costruito fino ad ora con fidanzato e perderei per sempre genitori e amici che non mi sosterrebbero in alcun modo. Sono in seria difficoltà: tornare a casa e dimenticare tutto o rimanere e perdere tutto? Ho paura


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Novembre 2012)

indecisa ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti
> è la prima volta che scrivo in questo forum ed è la prima volta in cui mi trovo questa "situazione".
> Non ho nessuno con cui parlarne: nessuno mi capirebbe e mi crederebbe capace di una cosa simile.
> Per impegni universitari mi sono trasferita 8 mesi fa a circa 900 km di distanza da casa, genitori, amici e fidanzato.
> Fino a qui tutto abbastanza nella norma se non fosse che qui ho trovato una persona più grande con la quale mi trovo molto bene e con la quale ho cominciato una relazione. Ma tutte le mattine mi assilla l'idea che nessuno lo sa e per il momento può saperlo perché significherebbe perdere tutto quello che ho costruito fino ad ora con fidanzato e perderei per sempre genitori e amici che non mi sosterrebbero in alcun modo. Sono in seria difficoltà: tornare a casa e dimenticare tutto o rimanere e perdere tutto? Ho paura


Ma tu ami il tuo fidanzato o no? Dovresti chiederti solo quello.


----------



## gas (21 Novembre 2012)

indecisa ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti
> è la prima volta che scrivo in questo forum ed è la prima volta in cui mi trovo questa "situazione".
> Non ho nessuno con cui parlarne: nessuno mi capirebbe e mi crederebbe capace di una cosa simile.
> Per impegni universitari mi sono trasferita 8 mesi fa a circa 900 km di distanza da casa, genitori, amici e fidanzato.
> Fino a qui tutto abbastanza nella norma se non fosse che qui ho trovato una persona più grande con la quale mi trovo molto bene e con la quale ho cominciato una relazione. Ma tutte le mattine mi assilla l'idea che nessuno lo sa e per il momento può saperlo perché significherebbe perdere tutto quello che ho costruito fino ad ora con fidanzato e perderei per sempre genitori e amici che non mi sosterrebbero in alcun modo. Sono in seria difficoltà: tornare a casa e dimenticare tutto o rimanere e perdere tutto? Ho paura


un bell'enigma... prova con la 12 verticale


----------



## indecisa (21 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma tu ami il tuo fidanzato o no? Dovresti chiederti solo quello.


Io lo amo e con lui potrei avere sicuramente un futuro differente, ma ho paura di eventuali ritorsioni e rimorsi..ho paura di tornare a casa e stare peggio


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Novembre 2012)

indecisa ha detto:


> Io lo amo e con lui potrei avere sicuramente un futuro differente, ma ho paura di eventuali ritorsioni e rimorsi..ho paura di tornare a casa e stare peggio


Se lo ami non vedo il problema. Se vuoi continuare la relazione non dirglielo, se non vuoi troncala. Mi pare di capire però che tu non voglia troncare con l'amante, quindi fatti gli affari tuoi e campa cent'anni.


----------



## Eretteo (21 Novembre 2012)

indecisa ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti
> è la prima volta che scrivo in questo forum ed è la prima volta in cui mi trovo questa "situazione".
> Non ho nessuno con cui parlarne: nessuno mi capirebbe e mi crederebbe capace di una cosa simile.
> Per impegni universitari mi sono trasferita 8 mesi fa a circa 900 km di distanza da casa, genitori, amici e fidanzato.
> Fino a qui tutto abbastanza nella norma se non fosse che qui ho trovato una persona più grande con la quale mi trovo molto bene e con la quale ho cominciato una relazione. Ma tutte le mattine mi assilla l'idea che nessuno lo sa e per il momento può saperlo perché significherebbe perdere tutto quello che ho costruito fino ad ora con fidanzato e perderei per sempre genitori e amici che non mi sosterrebbero in alcun modo. Sono in seria difficoltà: tornare a casa e dimenticare tutto o rimanere e perdere tutto? Ho paura


Tanto per inquadrare la questione,ti sei trasferita da Trento a Canicattì?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (21 Novembre 2012)

indecisa ha detto:


> Io *lo amo *e *con lui potrei avere sicuramente un futuro differente*, ma ho paura di eventuali ritorsioni e rimorsi..ho paura di tornare a casa e stare peggio


lo ami o ti interessa il tuo futuro "differente"???


----------



## contepinceton (21 Novembre 2012)

indecisa ha detto:


> Io lo amo e con lui potrei avere sicuramente un futuro differente, ma ho paura di eventuali ritorsioni e rimorsi..ho paura di tornare a casa e stare peggio


Ma non è che ti sei legata "seriamente" troppo presto con una persona? Eh?

Mah...io che vengo dal mondo dei puffi...sappilo...ho sempre visto le mie compagne di università fare questo e quello durante la settimana di studio...e poi tornare santarelline dal moroso nel we eh? Bocca mia taci...

Hai due vite parallele...quella in dove studi...e quella a casa no?

Io rimanderei tutte ste questioni al dopo laurea eh?

Che poi non ti trovi che va in dissidio lavoro e moroso del paesello eh?


----------



## gas (21 Novembre 2012)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Tanto per inquadrare la questione,ti sei trasferita da Trento a Canicattì?


secondo me da trento a bolzano


----------



## contepinceton (21 Novembre 2012)

gas ha detto:


> secondo me da trento a bolzano


Non per dire eh?

Ma guarda che Trento e Bolzano sono due mondi distantissimi tra loro...eh?

Provare per credere!


----------



## gas (21 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non per dire eh?
> 
> Ma guarda che Trento e Bolzano sono due mondi distantissimi tra loro...eh?
> 
> Provare per credere!


dici?


----------



## milli (21 Novembre 2012)

Ciao!
Scusa non ho capito bene. Chi è che ami, il nuovo o il fidanzato?


----------



## gas (21 Novembre 2012)

milli ha detto:


> Ciao!
> Scusa non ho capito bene. Chi è che ami, il nuovo o il fidanzato?


è meglio che ti occupi della pasta frolla....


----------



## Rabarbaro (21 Novembre 2012)

indecisa ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti
> è la prima volta che scrivo in questo forum ed è la prima volta in cui mi trovo questa "situazione".
> Non ho nessuno con cui parlarne: nessuno mi capirebbe e mi crederebbe capace di una cosa simile.
> Per impegni universitari mi sono trasferita 8 mesi fa a circa 900 km di distanza da casa, genitori, amici e fidanzato.
> Fino a qui tutto abbastanza nella norma se non fosse che qui ho trovato una persona più grande con la quale mi trovo molto bene e con la quale ho cominciato una relazione. Ma tutte le mattine mi assilla l'idea che nessuno lo sa e per il momento può saperlo perché significherebbe perdere tutto quello che ho costruito fino ad ora con fidanzato e perderei per sempre genitori e amici che non mi sosterrebbero in alcun modo. Sono in seria difficoltà: tornare a casa e dimenticare tutto o rimanere e perdere tutto? Ho paura


Ciao indecisa!

Te sei una creatura che affiora in un frangente in cui gli occulti creatori di storie stanno attraversando un momento particolarmente prolifico e fertile.
La tua stessa esistenza mi allieta come una sorsata di nettare divino in un kylix nero a figure rosse!
Credere che tu sia una puttana è fin troppo facile per i parrucconi benpensanti, ma anche un po' per i calvi sdruciti e bavosi.
Per questo è evidente che tu non lo puoi essere nè è lecito credere che lo vorrai diventare continuando una tresca segreta al solo scopo di essere sbattuta come un moscardino da chiunque passi per strada o, nei momenti di crisi, andando tu a bussare alle porte delle gerartrie più incustodite e andando a scolarti succo di catetere maschio e virile d'annata!
E' facile, fin troppo facile, assicurarti un posticino nel paradiso degli sconsolati d'afflizione e d'inebetimento da indecisione sentimentale prima ancora che viscerale.
Saresti un grazioso fecaloma se ti ritrovassi in una definizione del genere.
'Quale definizione?' dirai tu, ed avresti ragione.
Ma non è questo il punto.
Il punto sta tutto alla fine della frase, ed è questo.
Per il resto rimani con entrambi facendo la pendolare.
E ricordati l'isocronismo, mica vorrai fare delle differenze?

Auguri!

Ciao!


----------



## maya (21 Novembre 2012)

indecisa ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti
> è la prima volta che scrivo in questo forum ed è la prima volta in cui mi trovo questa "situazione".
> Non ho nessuno con cui parlarne: nessuno mi capirebbe e mi crederebbe capace di una cosa simile.
> Per impegni universitari mi sono trasferita 8 mesi fa a circa 900 km di distanza da casa, genitori, amici e fidanzato.
> Fino a qui tutto abbastanza nella norma se non fosse che qui ho trovato una persona più grande con la quale mi trovo molto bene e con la quale ho cominciato una relazione. Ma tutte le mattine mi assilla l'idea che nessuno lo sa e per il momento può saperlo perché significherebbe perdere tutto quello che ho costruito fino ad ora con fidanzato e perderei per sempre genitori e amici che non mi sosterrebbero in alcun modo. Sono in seria difficoltà: tornare a casa e dimenticare tutto o rimanere e perdere tutto? Ho paura



non e facile ti capisco.... ma devi capì xke ti sei legata a questa persona cos'è che ti manca nel tuo lui da portarti a dire che stai bene??? analizza i due rapport.... col tuo lui e con quest'altro...


----------



## Eliade (21 Novembre 2012)

indecisa ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti
> è la prima volta che scrivo in questo forum ed è la prima volta in cui mi trovo questa "situazione".
> Non ho nessuno con cui parlarne: nessuno mi capirebbe e mi crederebbe capace di una cosa simile.
> Per impegni universitari mi sono trasferita 8 mesi fa a circa 900 km di distanza da casa, genitori, amici e fidanzato.
> Fino a qui tutto abbastanza nella norma se non fosse che qui ho trovato una persona più grande con la quale mi trovo molto bene e con la quale ho cominciato una relazione. Ma tutte le mattine mi assilla l'idea che nessuno lo sa e per il momento può saperlo perché significherebbe perdere tutto quello che ho costruito fino ad ora con fidanzato e perderei per sempre genitori e amici che non mi sosterrebbero in alcun modo. Sono in seria difficoltà: tornare a casa e dimenticare tutto o rimanere e perdere tutto? Ho paura


Ma non credi che se iniziando questa relazione, tu abbia messo in pericolo tutto...forse, forse, questo tutto non è poi così importante?

A parte che non ho capito il discorso sugli amici e genitori..
Puoi dirci i vostri anni e se lui è libero?


----------



## oscuro (21 Novembre 2012)

*Scusa*

Non capisco:ami il tuo ragazzo e finisci con un altro?la paura perchè ti viene dopo e non prima?


----------



## Daniele (21 Novembre 2012)

Ami il tuo findanzato ma adori fare spaccate sul pisello ddell'altro??? Scusa, non ti capisco, se non per il motivo che sei una donna incpace di stare senza cazzo neppure un giorno, una di quelle che se avesse troppe trasfererte di lavoro sarebbe certezza di corna, ma dimmi tu ameresti una persona così come te?


----------



## Duchessa (21 Novembre 2012)

indecisa ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti
> è la prima volta che scrivo in questo forum ed è la prima volta in cui mi trovo questa "situazione".
> Non ho nessuno con cui parlarne: nessuno mi capirebbe e mi crederebbe capace di una cosa simile.
> Per impegni universitari mi sono trasferita 8 mesi fa a circa 900 km di distanza da casa, genitori, amici e fidanzato.
> Fino a qui tutto abbastanza nella norma se non fosse che qui ho trovato una persona più grande con la quale mi trovo molto bene e con la quale ho cominciato una relazione. Ma tutte le mattine mi assilla l'idea che nessuno lo sa e per il momento può saperlo perché significherebbe perdere tutto quello che ho costruito fino ad ora con fidanzato e perderei per sempre genitori e amici che non mi sosterrebbero in alcun modo. *Sono in seria difficoltà: tornare a casa e dimenticare tutto o rimanere e perdere tutto? Ho paura*


Ma guarda che esistono più di 2 possibili soluzioni! NO??
Sei giovane.. dai, ricorda che le scelte dettate dalla paura non portano a nulla di buono.


----------



## oscuro (21 Novembre 2012)

*Daniele*

Daniè spaccate sul pisello però è mia.....!!


----------



## JON (21 Novembre 2012)

indecisa ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti
> è la prima volta che scrivo in questo forum ed è la prima volta in cui mi trovo questa "situazione".
> Non ho nessuno con cui parlarne: nessuno mi capirebbe e mi crederebbe capace di una cosa simile.
> Per impegni universitari mi sono trasferita 8 mesi fa a circa 900 km di distanza da casa, genitori, amici e fidanzato.
> Fino a qui tutto abbastanza nella norma se non fosse che qui ho trovato una persona più grande con la quale mi trovo molto bene e con la quale ho cominciato una relazione. Ma tutte le mattine mi assilla l'idea che nessuno lo sa e per il momento può saperlo perché significherebbe perdere tutto quello che ho costruito fino ad ora con fidanzato e perderei per sempre genitori e amici che non mi sosterrebbero in alcun modo. Sono in seria difficoltà: tornare a casa e dimenticare tutto o rimanere e perdere tutto? Ho paura


Sei fuori casa e libera in sostanza. In questa libertà hai trovato un altro. Ti senti come in mezzo a due fuochi.

Immagino che la relazione col tuo fidanzato sia ben avviata e già ricca di progetti per il futuro che ora ti stanno tenendo in scacco per il senso di colpa, verso tutti, quando pensi di troncare. Probabilmente se decidessi di lasciarlo faresti molti casini.

Chi è, formalmente parlando, questo nuovo tizio?


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Novembre 2012)

concentrarsi sullo studio no eh ?


oddio che palle!


finisci i tuoi studi prima di tutto. e poi tutto il resto viene dopo.

la paura è di venire scoperta o di perdere cosa?


----------



## oscuro (21 Novembre 2012)

*Nooo*

Mi sembra che lei voglia VENIRE subito quindi?


----------



## Simy (21 Novembre 2012)

indecisa ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti
> è la prima volta che scrivo in questo forum ed è la prima volta in cui mi trovo questa "situazione".
> Non ho nessuno con cui parlarne: *nessuno mi capirebbe* e mi crederebbe capace di una cosa simile.
> Per impegni universitari mi sono trasferita 8 mesi fa a circa 900 km di distanza da casa, genitori, amici e fidanzato.
> Fino a qui tutto abbastanza nella norma se non fosse che qui ho trovato una persona più grande con la quale mi trovo molto bene e con la quale ho cominciato una relazione. Ma tutte le mattine mi assilla l'idea che nessuno lo sa e per il momento può saperlo perché significherebbe perdere tutto quello che ho costruito fino ad ora con fidanzato e perderei per sempre genitori e amici che non mi sosterrebbero in alcun modo. Sono in seria difficoltà: tornare a casa e dimenticare tutto o rimanere e perdere tutto? Ho paura


nemmeno noi in effetti


----------



## точтовыхотитеу (21 Novembre 2012)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ciao indecisa!
> 
> Te sei una creatura che affiora in un frangente in cui gli occulti creatori di storie stanno attraversando un momento particolarmente prolifico e fertile.
> La tua stessa esistenza mi allieta come una sorsata di nettare divino in un kylix nero a figure rosse!
> ...



:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lunaiena (21 Novembre 2012)

indecisa ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti
> è la prima volta che scrivo in questo forum ed è la prima volta in cui mi trovo questa "situazione".
> Non ho nessuno con cui parlarne: nessuno mi capirebbe e mi crederebbe capace di una cosa simile.
> Per impegni universitari mi sono trasferita 8 mesi fa a circa 900 km di distanza da casa, genitori, amici e fidanzato.
> Fino a qui tutto abbastanza nella norma se non fosse che qui ho trovato una persona più grande con la quale mi trovo molto bene e con la quale ho cominciato una relazione. Ma tutte le mattine mi assilla l'idea che nessuno lo sa e per il momento può saperlo perché significherebbe perdere tutto quello che ho costruito fino ad ora con fidanzato e perderei per sempre genitori e amici che non mi sosterrebbero in alcun modo. Sono in seria difficoltà: tornare a casa e dimenticare tutto o rimanere e perdere tutto? Ho paura



Non capisco perchè perderesti i genitori


----------



## Zeeva (21 Novembre 2012)

indecisa ha detto:


> Io lo amo e con lui potrei avere sicuramente un futuro differente,* ma ho paura di eventuali ritorsioni* e rimorsi..ho paura di tornare a casa e stare peggio


Io non ho capito questa frase. Cosa intendi per "ritorsioni"?
Da parte del nuovo tipo, nel caso non scegliessi lui?


----------



## JON (21 Novembre 2012)

Zeeva ha detto:


> Io non ho capito questa frase. Cosa intendi per "ritorsioni"?
> Da parte del nuovo tipo, nel caso non scegliessi lui?


Credo semplicemente conseguenze.


----------



## tesla (21 Novembre 2012)

fai una cosa bella, telefona al tuo fidanzato e lascialo libero.
non hai nessun diritto di tenerlo legato a te mentre tu ti fai gli affari tuoi.
qualcuno prima di spedirti a 900 km a imparare chissà che, avrebbe dovuto insegnarti cose primarie ed elementari quali la vergogna e il rispetto.

lascialo libero, ha diritto a stare con una persona sincera e che lo renda felice, tu non rispondi a questi requisiti


----------



## dammi un nome (21 Novembre 2012)

magari lui sta facendo la stessa cosa.

moolto improbabile eh ?


a parte sta considerazione del menga, alla quale tendenzialmente credo, io, non riuscirei a mentire. quindi ti rilancio la palla.


----------



## dammi un nome (21 Novembre 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> fai una cosa bella, telefona al tuo fidanzato e lascialo libero.
> non hai nessun diritto di tenerlo legato a te mentre tu ti fai gli affari tuoi.
> qualcuno prima di spedirti a 900 km a *imparare chissà che*, avrebbe dovuto insegnarti cose primarie ed elementari quali la vergogna e il rispetto.
> 
> lascialo libero, ha diritto a stare con una persona sincera e che lo renda felice, tu non rispondi a questi requisiti


:mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (21 Novembre 2012)

ciao, concordo assolutamente con joey e conte.
Due vite parallele. Goditele. Studia. Non farti beccare.
Per scegliere c'è tempo.
Tanto.


----------



## tesla (21 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ciao, concordo assolutamente con joey e conte.
> Due vite parallele. Goditele. Studia. Non farti beccare.
> Per scegliere c'è tempo.
> Tanto.


tebe lei sta via del tempo, magari il suo fidanzato è così cretino da aspettarla.
è giusto che si viva la sua vita.
io sono una delle cretine che aspettava capisci, non è bello


----------



## contepinceton (21 Novembre 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> tebe lei sta via del tempo, magari il suo fidanzato è così cretino da aspettarla.
> è giusto che si viva la sua vita.
> io sono una delle cretine che aspettava capisci, non è bello


Mah ci sono fidanzati e fidanzati...
Mi ricordo il cavalcavia di via stalingrado bologna...
E camminiamo...sul marciapiede...
Lei la mitica capabovina scoppia in lacrime...

Che hai le faccio?

Lei...
E' finita Conte...lui mi ha detto che o ci sposiamo o mi lascia.

Conte finiti i bagordi, candillejas alla bolognina...finito tutto...devo fare presto a laurearmi, lui ha detto che non mi aspetta...

Si sposarono in dicembre.
Era il 1990.

Ora ha tre figli.

L'anno scorso ci siamo ritrovati in fb :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (21 Novembre 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> tebe lei sta via del tempo, magari il suo fidanzato è così cretino da aspettarla.
> è giusto che si viva la sua vita.
> io sono una delle cretine che aspettava capisci, non è bello



capisco che non è bello, ma ragiono per minore dei mali.
Lei è giovane, sta sperimentando qualcosa che non credeva di poter fare, quindi è giusto che sperimenti e in questo momento ci sono "pochi" rischi che venga beccata, ergo nessuno si fa male.
Meglio che capisca ora che cosa è e che cosa vuole, che dopo. magari con una famiglia. (forum docet)
Non può prendere una decisione ora, perchè è confusa.
Il tempo le schiarirà le idee e se deciderà per il nuovo amore...è la vita.


----------



## tesla (21 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> capisco che non è bello, ma ragiono per minore dei mali.
> Lei è giovane, sta sperimentando qualcosa che non credeva di poter fare, quindi è giusto che sperimenti e in questo momento ci sono "pochi" rischi che venga beccata, ergo nessuno si fa male.
> Meglio che capisca ora che cosa è e che cosa vuole, che dopo. magari con una famiglia. (forum docet)
> Non può prendere una decisione ora, perchè è confusa.
> Il tempo le schiarirà le idee e se deciderà per il nuovo amore...è la vita.


no, mi spiace essere giovani non giustifica il prendere per il culo la gente.
se sei giovane perchè devi fare esperienza, se sei anziano perchè ricordi i bei tempi andati e la gioventù perduta, se sei sposato perchè non hai più le emozioni del ragazzino, se sei qui e se sei là c'è sempre una giustificazione per fregare qualcuno.
ogni tanto bisogna anche spostare l'inquadratura da sè stessi e guardare chi abbiamo intorno, non si vive di puro egoismo.
pensi che lei mentre tromba (ops "fa esperienza") con l'amante dia al fidanzato le stesse attenzioni che dovrebbe? telefonate, e mail, vicinanza? oppure che si faccia gli affari suoi?
chi tradisce toglie SEMPRE qualcosa al tradito. sempre.
e lo fa star male.
ne ho le scatole piene di questa vigliaccheria, sei piedi in diciotto scarpe.


----------



## Tebe (21 Novembre 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> no, mi spiace essere giovani non giustifica il prendere per il culo la gente.
> se sei giovane perchè devi fare esperienza, se sei anziano perchè ricordi i bei tempi andati e la gioventù perduta, se sei sposato perchè non hai più le emozioni del ragazzino, se sei qui e se sei là c'è sempre una giustificazione per fregare qualcuno.
> ogni tanto bisogna anche spostare l'inquadratura da sè stessi e guardare chi abbiamo intorno, *non si vive di puro egoismo.
> *pensi che lei mentre tromba (ops "fa esperienza") con l'amante dia al fidanzato le stesse attenzioni che dovrebbe? telefonate, e mail, vicinanza? oppure che si faccia gli affari suoi?
> ...


hai ragione, ma io trovo più egoistico prendere una decisione che ha il 50% di probabilità di essere sbagliata.
Sta scoprendo una parte di se stessa che non pensava di avere e si sta mappando. Cosa c'è di sbagliato? Il fidanzato che aspetta? Ok. Ma mi sembra che lei si stia facendo delle domande. Molti non se le fanno e vanno per la loro strada fottendosene alla stra grande.

Ognuno di noi è diverso e se per te la giovane età non è determinante, per me molto spesso si.
L'esperienza insegna, non il non vivere cose.


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Novembre 2012)

sei una puttana


----------



## Simy (22 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> hai ragione, ma io trovo più egoistico prendere una decisione che ha il 50% di probabilità di essere sbagliata.
> *Sta scoprendo una parte di se stessa che non pensava di avere e si sta mappando*. Cosa c'è di sbagliato? Il fidanzato che aspetta? Ok. Ma mi sembra che lei si stia facendo delle domande. Molti non se le fanno e vanno per la loro strada fottendosene alla stra grande.
> 
> Ognuno di noi è diverso e se per te la giovane età non è determinante, per me molto spesso si.
> L'esperienza insegna, non il non vivere cose.




può farlo anche senza prendere in giro altre persone. il fatto che sia giovane non la giustifica! e quello che fa adesso lo farà anche dopo...

è troppo facile scegliere cosi...


----------



## Ultimo (22 Novembre 2012)

indecisa ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti
> è la prima volta che scrivo in questo forum ed è la prima volta in cui mi trovo questa "situazione".
> Non ho nessuno con cui parlarne: nessuno mi capirebbe e mi crederebbe capace di una cosa simile.
> Per impegni universitari mi sono trasferita 8 mesi fa a circa 900 km di distanza da casa, genitori, amici e fidanzato.
> Fino a qui tutto abbastanza nella norma se non fosse che qui ho trovato una persona più grande con la quale mi trovo molto bene e con la quale ho cominciato una relazione. Ma tutte le mattine mi assilla l'idea che nessuno lo sa e per il momento può saperlo perché significherebbe perdere tutto quello che ho costruito fino ad ora con fidanzato e perderei per sempre genitori e amici che non mi sosterrebbero in alcun modo. Sono in seria difficoltà: tornare a casa e dimenticare tutto o rimanere e perdere tutto? Ho paura



Non riesco a capire il problema.

Da quello che leggo ho capito che hai una relazione con un uomo maturo, ma che sei fidanzata.

Se così fosse, sembri davvero molto infantile nel gestirti, che centra la famiglia? la famiglia potrebbe ribellarsi perchè la persona è matura? Se così fosse sta a te combattere per la TUA vita, la tua vita appartiene a te, i genitori possono consigliarti. 

Il fidanzato che hai dovresti lasciarlo, lasciarlo immediatamente. O lasci l'uomo maturo o lasci il fidanzato. E comunque se al momento stai con entrambi, hai già commesso un grave errore, e sottolineo grave errore.

Se l'uomo maturo è sposato, tutto quello che ho scritto se ne va a :gabinetto:


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> può farlo anche senza prendere in giro altre persone. il fatto che sia giovane non la giustifica! e quello che fa adesso lo farà anche dopo...
> 
> è troppo facile scegliere cosi...


Vabbè, ma qua non si troverà mai una mediazione, evidentemente. Dico tra chi l'intende in uno modo e chi nell'altro.


----------



## Simy (22 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Vabbè, ma qua non si troverà mai una mediazione, evidentemente. Dico tra chi l'intende in uno modo e chi nell'altro.


e quindi?


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> e quindi?


E quindi nulla, quando s'arriva al nocciolo della questione è inutile aggrovigliarsi in discorsi che poi non portano a nulla. Parliamo di strudel di mele, toh. Ce la metti l'uvetta passa?


----------



## Simy (22 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E quindi nulla, quando s'arriva al nocciolo della questione è inutile aggrovigliarsi in discorsi che poi non portano a nulla. Parliamo di strudel di mele, toh. *Ce la metti l'uvetta passa*?



si, e pure i pinoli


----------



## fightclub (22 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> hai ragione, *ma io trovo più egoistico prendere una decisione che ha il 50% di probabilità di essere sbagliata.*
> Sta scoprendo una parte di se stessa che non pensava di avere e si sta mappando. Cosa c'è di sbagliato? Il fidanzato che aspetta? Ok. Ma mi sembra che lei si stia facendo delle domande. Molti non se le fanno e vanno per la loro strada fottendosene alla stra grande.
> 
> Ognuno di noi è diverso e se per te la giovane età non è determinante, per me molto spesso si.
> L'esperienza insegna, non il non vivere cose.


c'è un modo di dire in inglese
"once a cheater always a cheater"

certo può aspettare ma guardandosi allo specchio cosa penserà di sè?


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> si, e pure i pinoli


Brava, e lo zucchero a velo sopra? Mi sa che è optional ma personalmente mi piace un sacco, anche se inevitabilmente mi sporco.


----------



## Minerva (22 Novembre 2012)

indecisa ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti
> è la prima volta che scrivo in questo forum ed è la prima volta in cui mi trovo questa "situazione".
> Non ho nessuno con cui parlarne: nessuno mi capirebbe e mi crederebbe capace di una cosa simile.
> Per impegni universitari mi sono trasferita 8 mesi fa a circa 900 km di distanza da casa, genitori, amici e fidanzato.
> Fino a qui tutto abbastanza nella norma se non fosse che qui ho trovato una persona più grande con la quale mi trovo molto bene e con la quale ho cominciato una relazione. Ma tutte le mattine mi assilla l'idea che nessuno lo sa e per il momento può saperlo perché significherebbe perdere tutto quello che ho costruito fino ad ora con fidanzato e perderei per sempre genitori e amici che non mi sosterrebbero in alcun modo. Sono in seria difficoltà: tornare a casa e dimenticare tutto o rimanere e perdere tutto? Ho paura


stai tranquilla che le persone che ami non le perderai, scegli quello che senti come prioritario e assumitene le responsabilità.si chiama crescere


----------



## Simy (22 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Brava, e lo zucchero a velo sopra? Mi sa che è optional ma personalmente mi piace un sacco, anche se inevitabilmente mi sporco.


si ci metto pure quello:mrgreen:


----------



## Rabarbaro (22 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> stai tranquilla che le persone che ami non le perderai


Bella ed utile l'introduzione del rapporto fra persone amate e loro perdita!
La pur sempre brava Minerva, vera Madame de Stael del forum, ha espresso un pensiero condivisibile, tranne per quanto riguarda la tranquillità da mantenere e dell'assenza della perdita.

Non è affatto esente da una certa preoccupazione, e giustamente, il procurare e l'attendere ad un certo contegno di passioni e rigore di espressioni allo scopo di non allontanare da sè le persone di cui riteniamo piacevole la compagnia ma di cui non si abbia affatto a pretendere una reciprocità di affezione senza alcunaa dipendenza dal proprio comportamento e dalle proprie spigolosità.
Così come è facile amare senza essere riamati, che l'amor ch'a nullo amato amar perdona è spesso favorevole all'indulto, altrettanto lo è l'esser abbandonati, anche senza demeriti propri.

E la vera tranquillità si ottiene solo quando non si ha più nulla di importante da poter perdere.
Altrimenti o si è ottenebrati, o si è ottusi.
Spesso entrambi.


----------



## Minerva (22 Novembre 2012)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Bella ed utile l'introduzione del rapporto fra persone amate e loro perdita!
> La pur sempre brava Minerva, vera Madame de Stael del forum, ha espresso un pensiero condivisibile, tranne per quanto riguarda la tranquillità da mantenere e dell'assenza della perdita.
> 
> Non è affatto esente da una certa preoccupazione, e giustamente, il procurare e l'attendere ad un certo contegno di passioni e rigore di espressioni allo scopo di non allontanare da sè le persone di cui riteniamo piacevole la compagnia ma di cui non si abbia affatto a pretendere una reciprocità di affezione senza alcunaa dipendenza dal proprio comportamento e dalle proprie spigolosità.
> ...


come senz'altro io sono. mi riferivo ad amici e famiglia che difficilmente ti abbandonano per errori di questo tipo


----------



## Rabarbaro (22 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> . mi riferivo ad amici e famiglia che difficilmente ti abbandonano per errori di questo tipo


Già, ma costoro sono le persone che amano te, non quelle -non sempre almeno- che ami tu.


----------



## Eretteo (22 Novembre 2012)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Bella ed utile l'introduzione del rapporto fra persone amate e loro perdita!
> La pur sempre brava Minerva, vera Madame de Stael del forum, ha espresso un pensiero condivisibile, tranne per quanto riguarda la tranquillità da mantenere e dell'assenza della perdita.
> 
> Non è affatto esente da una certa preoccupazione, e giustamente, il procurare e l'attendere ad un certo contegno di passioni e rigore di espressioni allo scopo di non allontanare da sè le persone di cui riteniamo piacevole la compagnia ma di cui non si abbia affatto a pretendere una reciprocità di affezione senza alcunaa dipendenza dal proprio comportamento e dalle proprie spigolosità.
> ...



Il tuo malcelato piglio professorale trattiene a stento il cattedrattico sdegno per la ridondanza dei costumi e la ridondante costumanza di codesta manza che espone impudica la panza e la lonza buttando la lenza sperando che attiri la lonza (non quella di prima,bensi' quell'altra della foresta oscura) che la agguanti con inusitata potenza fino a slabbrarla con indecenza e poi gettarla ell'enza.
Ma tanto 'sti discorsi son campati in aria,come le supposte fondamenta dell'incipit di 'sta pergamena,non essendo ancora note le coordinate geografiche della putrida storiella da operetta di serie c.
Pur se una mezza ideuccia me la sono fatta,riguardo alla baldracca.


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> si ci metto pure quello:mrgreen:



Brava! Adesso se me ne spedissi un dieci chili sarebbe proprio un bel gesto.


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Novembre 2012)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Il tuo malcelato piglio professorale trattiene a stento il cattedrattico sdegno per la ridondanza dei costumi e la ridondante costumanza di codesta manza che espone impudica la panza e la lonza buttando la lenza sperando che attiri la lonza (non quella di prima,bensi' quell'altra della foresta oscura) che la agguanti con inusitata potenza fino a slabbrarla con indecenza e poi gettarla ell'enza.
> Ma tanto 'sti discorsi son campati in aria,come le supposte fondamenta dell'incipit di 'sta pergamena,non essendo ancora note le coordinate geografiche della putrida storiella da operetta di serie c.
> Pur se una mezza ideuccia me la sono fatta,riguardo alla baldracca.



No, oh. Non cominciate. Per pietà.


----------



## Ultimo (22 Novembre 2012)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Il tuo malcelato piglio professorale trattiene a stento il cattedrattico sdegno per la ridondanza dei costumi e la ridondante costumanza di codesta manza che espone impudica la panza e la lonza buttando la lenza sperando che attiri la lonza (non quella di prima,bensi' quell'altra della foresta oscura) che la agguanti con inusitata potenza fino a slabbrarla con indecenza e poi gettarla ell'enza.
> Ma tanto 'sti discorsi son campati in aria,come le supposte fondamenta dell'incipit di 'sta pergamena,non essendo ancora note le coordinate geografiche della putrida storiella da operetta di serie c.
> Pur se una mezza ideuccia me la sono fatta,riguardo alla baldracca.




Poverina però, e dai, è giovane. Lei non gli altri che leggono.


----------



## Eretteo (22 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No, oh. Non cominciate. Per pietà.


Contravvenendo alla mia natura replico educatamente.
Non vedo dove sia il problema,visto che affermi di saltare a pie' pari gli scritti del mio interlocutore.
Al limite facciamo finta che io stia parlando con lo specchio.


----------



## Eretteo (22 Novembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Poverina però, e dai, è giovane. Lei non gli altri che leggono.


Sarebbe interessante dirlo a chi l'aspetta a casa.
Ti assicurera' che non e' un problema analgrafico.
15 o 55 pari sono,per certe cose.


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Novembre 2012)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Contravvenendo alla mia natura replico educatamente.
> Non vedo dove sia il problema,visto che affermi di saltare a pie' pari gli scritti del mio interlocutore.
> Al limite facciamo finta che io stia parlando con lo specchio.


Mi fa fatica scorrere la pagina con la rotellina del mouse.


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> hai ragione, ma io trovo più egoistico prendere una decisione che ha il 50% di probabilità di essere sbagliata.
> Sta scoprendo una parte di se stessa che non pensava di avere e si sta mappando. Cosa c'è di sbagliato? Il fidanzato che aspetta? Ok. Ma mi sembra che lei si stia facendo delle domande. Molti non se le fanno e vanno per la loro strada fottendosene alla stra grande.
> 
> Ognuno di noi è diverso e se per te la giovane età non è determinante, per me molto spesso si.
> L'esperienza insegna, non il non vivere cose.


Tebe... ma non siamo mica al supermercato, dove scelgo in base alla convenienza e se trovo qualcosa di meglio ripongo sullo scaffale quello che avevo preso prima. Voglio dire: stiamo parlando di sentimenti e persone di cui si dovrebbe avere rispetto. Tantopiù se non hai vincoli e un fidanzamento non è un vincolo. Non c'è nulla di più cinico, in una situazione come questa, di pensare solo a ciò che è conveniente per sè.
L'esperienza è giusto farsela, ma non esperisci proprio nulla se non fai delle scelte, a parte forse il delirio di onnipotenza di poter giostrare le vite altrui.


----------



## Simy (22 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Brava! Adesso se me ne spedissi un dieci chili sarebbe proprio un bel gesto.



ti mando un piccione viaggiatore va bene?


----------



## gas (22 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ti mando un piccione viaggiatore va bene?


no, i piccioni no..


----------



## Simy (22 Novembre 2012)

gas ha detto:


> no, i piccioni no..



che t'hanno fatto i piccioni?


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ti mando un piccione viaggiatore va bene?


Per portare dieci chili di strudel però dev'essere bello grosso.


----------



## Rabarbaro (22 Novembre 2012)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Ma tanto 'sti discorsi son campati in aria,come le supposte fondamenta dell'incipit di 'sta pergamena,non essendo ancora note le coordinate geografiche della putrida storiella da operetta di serie c.
> Pur se una mezza ideuccia me la sono fatta...


Tu parli di fatine, fiorellini e misticanze varie, quando le sottane, scremate più del latte che non dà panna nè burro, imbracciano una pastorale che neppure durante la cattività avignonese è stata così lontana dal vero soglio del maggior Piero!
Essa è la catalessi fulminante della ragione, già sbattuta purtroppo come polpo sugli scogli dalla mano callosa del corsaro nero per nutrire solo il suo pappagallo guercio, no, non quello riposto affianco alla padella, che si incarna nella gioventù speranzosa ed empia come la disfunzione erettile, e le lucertole e i serpenti non c'entrano, di un pornodivo calvo e irsuto.
Ma il tempo, che è galantuomo solo per le donne rugose e le demenze senili dei professori emeriti, sarà il sentiero che, tra eccessi e diritti di recesso, assecondati o cassati, verrà percorso per portare in prossimità al palazzo della saggezza, od anche piuttosto distante da esso, talora pure in direzione contraria.


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Tebe... ma non siamo mica al supermercato, dove scelgo in base alla convenienza e se trovo qualcosa di meglio ripongo sullo scaffale quello che avevo preso prima. Voglio dire: stiamo parlando di sentimenti e persone di cui si dovrebbe avere rispetto. Tantopiù se non hai vincoli e un fidanzamento non è un vincolo. Non c'è nulla di più cinico, in una situazione come questa, di pensare solo a ciò che è conveniente per sè.
> *L'esperienza è giusto farsela, ma non esperisci proprio nulla se non fai delle scelte*, a parte forse il delirio di onnipotenza di poter giostrare le vite altrui.


Avere più di una relazione aperte è un'esperienza eccome.


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ti mando un piccione viaggiatore va bene?


ci vuole almeno un condor pasa:mrgreen:


----------



## gas (22 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> che t'hanno fatto i piccioni?


sono animali che non mi piacciono


----------



## Ultimo (22 Novembre 2012)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Sarebbe interessante dirlo a chi l'aspetta a casa.
> Ti assicurera' che non e' un problema analgrafico.
> 15 o 55 pari sono,per certe cose.



Che bello, sto dialogando con te. :mrgreen:

Ne convengo, ma convengo anche con un'altro pensiero. Ho consigliato di lasciare uno dei "due," indipendentemente da ciò direi che nella giovane età pari o dispari che essa sia:mrgreen: gli sbagli sono in qualche modo meno gravi di quelli fatti da persone adulte. Altrimenti la crescita della "persona" che senso avrebbe. 



Ciò non toglie comunque un'altro delicatissimo argomento, la scartavetratura dei los cocomeros! Detta e citata una volta, basta per essere compresa. Detta e citata più volte, si applica il principio inverso, qualcuno sta scartavetrando chi diceva scartavetrasse. 

Se non sono stato chiaro, rientro nella normale normalità :mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (22 Novembre 2012)

gas ha detto:


> no, i piccioni no..



Ti fidi di me?

Il piccione in Sicilia, è una BELLA cosa. 

Fidati!!


----------



## Eretteo (22 Novembre 2012)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Tu parli di fatine, fiorellini e misticanze varie, quando le sottane, scremate più del latte che non dà panna nè burro, imbracciano una pastorale che neppure durante la cattività avignonese è stata così lontana dal vero soglio del maggior Piero!
> Essa è la catalessi fulminante della ragione, già sbattuta purtroppo come polpo sugli scogli dalla mano callosa del corsaro nero per nutrire solo il suo pappagallo guercio, no, non quello riposto affianco alla padella, che si incarna nella gioventù speranzosa ed empia come la disfunzione erettile, e le lucertole e i serpenti non c'entrano, di un pornodivo calvo e irsuto.
> Ma il tempo, che è galantuomo solo per le donne rugose e le demenze senili dei professori emeriti, sarà il sentiero che, tra eccessi e diritti di recesso, assecondati o cassati, verrà percorso per portare in prossimità al palazzo della saggezza, od anche piuttosto distante da esso, talora pure in direzione contraria.


Gli orrendi scenari che vai prospettando fan tremare le vene dei polsi ai piu' coraggiosi,e le vene varicose rettali dei piu' consumati simoniaci.
Chè se gli umori di certi avventori di codesta sdrucita e malfamata taverna non si possono accostare agli umori che macchiano e permeano taluni giacconi marroncino,di antico colore,odore e sudore,il pesciolino,dicevo,di questi clienti e' tanto piu' feroce quanto piu' innocuo.
Come talaltri quadrupedi posti a guardia di sozzi talami,che tanto piu' abbaiano,quanto piu' fuggono all'avvicinarsi di piede straniero.


----------



## Simy (22 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Per portare dieci chili di strudel però dev'essere bello grosso.


già...ha ragione zia sbri 



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ci vuole almeno un condor pasa:mrgreen:


:carneval:



gas ha detto:


> sono animali che non mi piacciono


a me gli animali piacciono tutti...


----------



## Eretteo (22 Novembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Che bello, sto dialogando con te. :mrgreen:
> 
> Ne convengo, ma convengo anche con un'altro pensiero. Ho consigliato di lasciare uno dei "due," indipendentemente da ciò direi che nella giovane età pari o dispari che essa sia:mrgreen: gli sbagli sono in qualche modo meno gravi di quelli fatti da persone adulte. Altrimenti la crescita della "persona" che senso avrebbe.


La tua articolata digressione apre un' interessante ansa della questione;la necessita' di beccarsi un'incornata da una baldracca.
Come certe malattie,che o non si prendono,o sarebbe meglio buscarsele da giovani.
In questo senso avete ragione.
Tu e chi ha aperto questa discussione.
Nonostante l'assenza di riferimenti geografici.
Che comunque suppongo quasi assodati,ancorche' ufficialmente incogniti.


----------



## Rabarbaro (22 Novembre 2012)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Gli orrendi scenari che vai prospettando fan tremare le vene dei polsi ai piu' coraggiosi,e le vene varicose rettali dei piu' consumati simoniaci.


Bravo!

E' una fine questione di concupiscenza e guadalescamenti dell'iride prima ancora, ma non meno, col senno di poi, di quelli che strigliarono le targa infette e scorticate dei servi della gleba che magiano rape e porri.
Ed è pure una questione senza fine, intesa come punto d'arrivo cui tendere e, non meno intrinsecamente, come cessazione del moto che orna la rena colle belle impronte di piedi sempre più frusti.
Ed il grasso che cola dalle ascelle pelose formando candele di sego e pruina è l'icona fiammeggiante delle pieghe del ventre e delle piaghe del muscolo!

E chi ignora ostentatamente, ostenta ignoranza.
E chi non lo fa, l'ignoranza la nasconde.
E gli altri?
Pure.


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Novembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ti fidi di me?
> 
> Il piccione in Sicilia, è una BELLA cosa.
> 
> Fidati!!


Lo mangiate?


----------



## Tebe (22 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> può farlo anche senza prendere in giro altre persone. il fatto che sia giovane non la giustifica! *e quello che fa adesso lo farà anche dopo...
> *
> è troppo facile scegliere cosi...



non puoi saperlo, non lo sa nemmeno lei.
E' sempre stata fedele perchè dovrebbe diventare una traditrice impenitente?
Sinceramente non ne vedo le avvisaglie, anzi. Vedo solo una ragazza molto confusa che si sta scoprendo.


----------



## Ultimo (22 Novembre 2012)

Eretteo ha detto:


> La tua articolata digressione apre un' interessante ansa della questione;la necessita' di beccarsi un'incornata da una baldracca.
> Come certe malattie,che o non si prendono,o sarebbe meglio buscarsele da giovani.
> In questo senso avete ragione.
> Tu e chi ha aperto questa discussione.
> ...


Assolutamente no.

In tutto quello che è stato il mio percorso di vita, sono stato talmente duro con me  e quello che avevo dentro che guai a me se sbagliavo. Questo per far capire che non ammetto simili sbagli.

Che io possa però dare nello sbaglio di chi è giovane, il beneficio del dubbio, visto il poco che conosco dell'autore del 3D ....... me lo concedo. Mentre assume sbaglio più profondo chi ha la panza devastata dagli anni. :mrgreen:


----------



## Eretteo (22 Novembre 2012)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Bravo!
> 
> E' una fine questione di concupiscenza e guadalescamenti dell'iride prima ancora, ma non meno, col senno di poi, di quelli che strigliarono le targa infette e scorticate dei servi della gleba che magiano rape e porri.
> Ed è pure una questione senza fine, intesa come punto d'arrivo cui tendere e, non meno intrinsecamente, come cessazione del moto che orna la rena colle belle impronte di piedi sempre più frusti.
> ...


E' gia' una cosa mirabile il fatto di non aver meritato saluti esclamativi o siperietti di coda colmi d'apprezzamento.
Che non so se sarebbero stati un buon segno alias indice.
Che' certe sottili argomentazioni,solo ad occhio villan oscure e tornanti,tetre e baluginose,una volta sollevato con uno sbuffo d'aria calda il velo della nebbia ignorante si tramutano in route 66 della logica,da tortuosi sentieri dell'ignavia ad autostrade dell'epistemologia,da infidi tratturi ad interstate della logica analitica,oggettiva,funzionale,descrittiva e logica.
E se il ragionamento pare illogico,significa che logicamente non si e' ragionato.
Perche' se roteare una bacinella con dentro stracci ed acqua non necessariamente vuol dire fare il bucato,altrettanto logicamente mettere un teschio in centrifuga ad 800 giri con della trippa quasi cotta non significa incrementare la conoscenza.


----------



## Ultimo (22 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Lo mangiate?



Di solito lo succhio e lo lecco, mi piace il sapore aspro, misto a quell'aroma selvaggio..... misto a quell'essenza che fuoriesce spesso, succhiando.


----------



## Ultimo (22 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> non puoi saperlo, non lo sa nemmeno lei.
> E' sempre stata fedele perchè dovrebbe diventare una traditrice impenitente?
> Sinceramente non ne vedo le avvisaglie, anzi. Vedo solo una ragazza molto confusa che si sta scoprendo.


:up:


----------



## Tebe (22 Novembre 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> c'è un modo di dire in inglese
> "once a cheater always a cheater"
> 
> certo può aspettare ma guardandosi allo specchio cosa penserà di sè?



è stata fedele fino ad ora, quindi guarderà allo specchio qualcuna che non riconosce e che non le piace.
E probabilmente penserà anche male, perchè non credo che per lei le cose siano in sciallanza.
Si pone domande, forse non quelle giuste, cerca motivazioni e nemmeno quelle forse sono giuste.
E forse sarà proprio questa esperienza a fare di lei una donna fedele.


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Novembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Di solito lo succhio e lo lecco, mi piace il sapore aspro, misto a quell'aroma selvaggio..... misto a quell'essenza che fuoriesce spesso, succhiando.



Non stavo scherzando. Cioè, tu lo mangi mai?


----------



## gas (22 Novembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Di solito lo succhio e lo lecco, mi piace il sapore aspro, misto a quell'aroma selvaggio..... misto a quell'essenza che fuoriesce spesso, succhiando.


personalmente non l'ho mai succhiato....:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (22 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non stavo scherzando. Cioè, tu lo mangi mai?



C'è un tipo di piccione che si può mangiare, gli altri per vari motivi è meglio evitare.

Si ho mangiato il piccione, raramente, molto raramente.


----------



## Eretteo (22 Novembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Assolutamente no.
> 
> In tutto quello che è stato il mio percorso di vita, sono stato talmente duro con me  e quello che avevo dentro che guai a me se sbagliavo. Questo per far capire che non ammetto simili sbagli.
> Tutto cio' ti fa onore.
> ...


Stai sfiorando ardui tabu' ed argomentazioni incandescenti.
Mai parlare delle ere geologiche da cui provengono certi fossili viventi,se non vuoi suscitarne l'ira belluina e le pulsioni rubinanti....


----------



## Ultimo (22 Novembre 2012)

gas ha detto:


> personalmente non l'ho mai succhiato....:rotfl::rotfl:



Ahhhhhhh come sei in malafede!! e se sapessi cosa è il piccione in Sicilia, ripetuto juvant stufant ? ehmm mi scoccia cercare il goooooogle, ma si è capito eh! :rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (22 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Tebe... ma non siamo mica al supermercato, dove scelgo in base alla convenienza e se trovo qualcosa di meglio ripongo sullo scaffale quello che avevo preso prima. Voglio dire: stiamo parlando di sentimenti e persone di cui si dovrebbe avere rispetto. Tantopiù se non hai vincoli e un fidanzamento non è un vincolo. Non c'è nulla di più cinico, in una situazione come questa, di pensare solo a ciò che è conveniente per sè.
> L'esperienza è giusto farsela, ma non esperisci proprio nulla se non fai delle scelte, a parte forse il delirio di onnipotenza di poter giostrare le vite altrui.



Io ragiono diverso, e non vedo deliri di onnipotenza  su Indecisa. Non vedo egoismo puro, non vedo stronzaggine al cubo, non vedo una traditrice impenitente e contenta di quello che sta facendo e vivendo.
Quanti traditori lo fanno?

Sappiamo le diversità totali di pensiero su questa cosa.
E sappiamo il sentire diverso e anche questo totale, nel leggere sentimenti e azioni.


----------



## geko (22 Novembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Di solito lo succhio e lo lecco, mi piace il sapore aspro, misto a quell'aroma selvaggio..... misto a quell'essenza che fuoriesce spesso, succhiando.


Sì sì. La conosco bene la tua passione per i volatili! :rotfl:
Succhia succhia, vedi come _fuoriesce_. :rotfl:

Minchia 'mbare, ogni volta che sono nei dintorni lo fai apposta.


----------



## Tebe (22 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Avere più di una relazione aperte è un'esperienza eccome.



infatti. Come infatti non tutti facciamo le stesse esperienze che ci fanno crescere allo stesso modo.


----------



## dammi un nome (22 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> capisco *che non è bello*, ma ragiono per minore dei mali.
> Lei è giovane, sta sperimentando qualcosa che non credeva di poter fare, quindi è giusto che sperimenti e in questo momento ci sono "pochi" rischi che venga beccata, ergo nessuno si fa male.
> Meglio che capisca ora che cosa è e che cosa vuole, che dopo. magari con una famiglia. (forum docet)
> Non può prendere una decisione ora, perchè è confusa.
> Il tempo le schiarirà le idee e se deciderà per il nuovo amore...è la vita.


Non è una questione di bellezza o di bruttezza.

E nemmeno di un dato anagrafico, perchè non mi pare che coloro che non piu giovani sono siano piu corretti.

é una questione di atteggiamento.


Se questa ragazza VIVE un conflitto, perchè non invitarla a sciogliero ? Lei ha chiesto aiuto per il conflitto, non è entrata dicendo , tradisco e me ne fotto perchè sono cosi e mi piace.


----------



## Tebe (22 Novembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> Non è una questione di bellezza o di bruttezza.
> 
> E nemmeno di un dato anagrafico, perchè non mi pare che coloro che non piu giovani sono siano piu corretti.
> 
> ...



non so che risponderti, considerato che invece io ho letto tutt'altro e parleremo di mele e pere


ti piace lo strudel di mele?


----------



## Rabarbaro (22 Novembre 2012)

Eretteo ha detto:


> .
> E se il ragionamento pare illogico,significa che logicamente non si e' ragionato.


Ah, tu se' come quei cani che de lo bidet non senton la nostalgìa, giacchè la lingua lesta e il nerbo tortigliòn, permetton gran libertà d'inarcamento e pulizia!
Come chi strappa a più fiate i sonagli de' calzoni agli amanti de' mariti, conciosiacosachè io m'intendo le mogli che succedaneo all'orpello maschio e diritto non potono offerire, e l'appende al ramo di castagne per lì trovar cose che s'apparecchian a far il pari loro, tu t'aggrovigli di sparute e canagliose striglie all fine superbo e pio d'icanutir anzitempo le nocchiere che traghettan i figli da verghe cave fin drento pancette vòte, sì come lor còri e teste.
"Egli è cosa la qual spicca la quale significa che voi, messere, siete fuori come un pròtiro!" dicono taluni di te. e costor sbagliano mira con la corta colubrina del pensier loro e di mira ànco più difettevole.
Scartoccino pur costoro, gl'indegni nel mi' pensar intendo, lo 'ndegno malvezzo lo quale tanto garba alle costumazioni loro, che lo peccato di mollicies grandemente li macchia e l'ultima fiata che vider la fessa fu di lor madre e n'usciron colla testa piangendo.


----------



## Ultimo (22 Novembre 2012)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Stai sfiorando ardui tabu' ed argomentazioni incandescenti.
> Mai parlare delle ere geologiche da cui provengono certi fossili viventi,se non vuoi suscitarne l'ira belluina e le pulsioni rubinanti....



Azz c'è un'altro post! mea culpa .


Invece talvolta sarebbe bello suscitare l'ira, in un forum forse no, troppe incomprensioni, troppi soggetti da scartavetratura doc dop in ballo.

Ma se io, avessi quella capacità di scrittura che alcuni hanno, mi divertirei un pochino. Si.


----------



## Minerva (22 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Avere più di una relazione aperte è un'esperienza eccome.


il discorso era diverso.si cresce al momento in cui si è capaci di prendere delle decisioni e fare delle scelte che presuppongono responsabilità ed oneri.
la non scelta è tipica dell'immaturità e dell'egoismo


----------



## Ultimo (22 Novembre 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Sì sì. La conosco bene la tua passione per i volatili! :rotfl:
> Succhia succhia, vedi come _fuoriesce_. :rotfl:
> 
> Minchia 'mbare, ogni volta che sono nei dintorni lo fai apposta.



Stronzo siciliano falso!!! il piccione è la figa!! ops lo scrissi! :mrgreen::mrgreen::rotfl:

Ma scusa tesoro leggendomi ti attizzi? solo per capire eh..


----------



## Ultimo (22 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> non so che risponderti, considerato che invece io ho letto tutt'altro e parleremo di mele e pere
> 
> 
> ti piace lo strudel di mele?


A me piace a mela.


----------



## dammi un nome (22 Novembre 2012)

indecisa ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti
> è la prima volta che scrivo in questo forum ed è la prima volta in cui mi trovo questa "situazione".
> Non ho nessuno con cui parlarne: nessuno mi capirebbe e mi crederebbe capace di una cosa simile.
> Per impegni universitari mi sono trasferita 8 mesi fa a circa 900 km di distanza da casa, genitori, amici e fidanzato.
> Fino a qui tutto abbastanza nella norma se non fosse che qui ho trovato una persona più grande con la quale mi trovo molto bene e con la quale ho cominciato una relazione. Ma tutte le mattine *mi assilla l'idea che nes*suno lo sa e per il momento può saperlo perché significherebbe perdere tutto quello che ho costruito fino ad ora con fidanzato e perderei per sempre genitori e amici che non mi sosterrebbero in alcun modo. Sono* in seria difficoltà*: tornare a casa e dimenticare tutto o rimanere e perdere tutto? Ho paura





Tebe ha detto:


> non so che risponderti, considerato che invece io ho letto tutt'altro e parleremo di mele e pere
> 
> 
> ti piace lo strudel di mele?


tu hai deciso di prendere per il culo.


divertiti senza di me


----------



## geko (22 Novembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Stronzo siciliano falso!!! il piccione è la figa!! ops lo scrissi! :mrgreen::mrgreen::rotfl:
> 
> Ma scusa tesoro leggendomi ti attizzi? solo per capire eh..


Ora ti svelo un segreto: solo a Palermo la thopa somiglia a un piccione, Clà! :rotfl:

Mica è colpa mia se ogni volta che passo di qua ti trovo a parlare di uccelli. :rotfl:

Ornitologo goloso. :rotfl:


----------



## Eretteo (22 Novembre 2012)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ah, tu se' come quei cani che de lo bidet non senton la nostalgìa, giacchè la lingua lesta e il nerbo tortigliòn, permetton gran libertà d'inarcamento e pulizia!
> Come chi strappa a più fiate i sonagli de' calzoni agli amanti de' mariti, conciosiacosachè io m'intendo le mogli che succedaneo all'orpello maschio e diritto non potono offerire, e l'appende al ramo di castagne per lì trovar cose che s'apparecchian a far il pari loro, tu t'aggrovigli di sparute e canagliose striglie all fine superbo e pio d'icanutir anzitempo le nocchiere che traghettan i figli da verghe cave fin drento pancette vòte, sì come lor còri e teste.
> "Egli è cosa la qual spicca la quale significa che voi, messere, siete fuori come un pròtiro!" dicono taluni di te. e costor sbagliano mira con la corta colubrina del pensier loro e di mira ànco più difettevole.
> Scartoccino pur costoro, gl'indegni nel mi' pensar intendo, lo 'ndegno malvezzo lo quale tanto garba alle costumazioni loro, che lo peccato di mollicies grandemente li macchia e l'ultima fiata che vider la fessa fu di lor madre e n'usciron colla testa piangendo.


La tua nobile favella
lesta 'l volgo si trastulla
di raggiri goduriosa
cento immagini giu' a iosa.
Che' il villan poi gia' s' incazza
se l'tuo verbo qui lo spiazza
le tue strofe misteriose
sono corpe cavernose
drento a lor pur empio antro
ora questo ed ora n'antro
di dileggio gia' affamata
la berlina e' si' acclarata
"Carta canta,villan dorme!"
Sciagurate quelle orme
Or la zappa ed il badile
sìa lo stìlo di tal vile.


----------



## Ultimo (22 Novembre 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Ora ti svelo un segreto: solo a Palermo la thopa somiglia a un piccione, Clà! :rotfl:
> 
> Mica è colpa mia se ogni volta che passo di qua ti trovo a parlare di uccelli. :rotfl:
> 
> Ornitologo goloso. :rotfl:





Lo so la colpa è soltanto mia, di quello che ti ispiro nei ricordi di un passato recente. 

Ciaò dottò vado al bar :mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> il discorso era diverso.si cresce al momento in cui si è capaci di prendere delle decisioni e fare delle scelte che presuppongono responsabilità ed oneri.
> la non scelta è tipica dell'immaturità e dell'egoismo


Cosa fa crescere e cosa no varia da individuo ad individuo. In genere non fanno crescere le decisioni che si prendono, ma quello che ne consegue, quindi LE ESPERIENZE. Non è materialmente lo scegliere che ti accresce. Senza contare che tecnicamente decidere di tenere aperte due relazioni parallele, lo dice il vebro che ho utilizzato non a caso, di per sè è già una scelta. Ma alla fine l'esperienza che ne trarrà la giovane amica del thread sarà la conseguenza, qualcunque cosa decida di fare.


----------



## Tebe (22 Novembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> tu hai deciso di prendere per il culo.
> 
> 
> divertiti senza di me



Ripeto.
vedo una persona non matura, che vive una situazione che non è normale per lei e si sta facendo delle domande.
Quelle giuste?
Per me no, ma io sono navigata.
Arriverà a farsi le domande giuste.
Forse.
O magari no.

Rilassa la testa


----------



## Eretteo (22 Novembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Azz c'è un'altro post! mea culpa .
> 
> 
> Invece talvolta sarebbe bello suscitare l'ira, in un forum forse no, troppe incomprensioni, troppi soggetti da scartavetratura doc dop in ballo.
> ...


Ci sono certe oblubilanti fanciulle che si fanno spalpugnare i glutei da attempati e bavosi vecchioni,quando potrebbero rivolgersi a dei prestanti e giovani manzi (a quali comunque si rivolgono,ma scegliendoli poi con calma e sagacia,forse).
Perche' tutto cio'?Ovvio,per nobili e profumati sesterzi.
Quindi a che pro dilapidare tempo cercando l'impossibile erezione di una mummia?
Meglio sbendarla per trarne i per lei inutili monili d'oro,e poi lasciarla al suo riposo eterno.


----------



## Minerva (22 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Cosa fa crescere e cosa no varia da individuo ad individuo. In genere non fanno crescere le decisioni che si prendono, ma quello che ne consegue, quindi LE ESPERIENZE. Non è materialmente lo scegliere che ti accresce. Senza contare che tecnicamente decidere di tenere aperte due relazioni parallele, lo dice il vebro che ho utilizzato non a caso, di per sè è già una scelta. Ma alla fine l'esperienza che ne trarrà la giovane amica del thread sarà la conseguenza, qualcunque cosa decida di fare.


io a mia figlia direi di scegliere con onestà e correttezza verso se stessa e gli altri .ma dice bene rabarbaro in riferimento alla mia ottusità


----------



## Tebe (22 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Cosa fa crescere e cosa no varia da individuo ad individuo. In genere non fanno crescere le decisioni che si prendono, ma quello che ne consegue, quindi LE ESPERIENZE. Non è materialmente lo scegliere che ti accresce. Senza contare che tecnicamente decidere di tenere aperte due relazioni parallele, lo dice il vebro che ho utilizzato non a caso, di per sè è già una scelta. Ma alla fine l'esperienza che ne trarrà la giovane amica del thread sarà la conseguenza, qualcunque cosa decida di fare.


ti quoto in toto.


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> io a mia figlia direi di scegliere con onestà e correttezza verso se stessa e gli altri .ma dice bene rabarbaro in riferimento alla mia ottusità


Non è che sei ottusa, sei manichea, in più tradita. Quindi ragioni di conseguenza. Io ritengo che i figli non dovrebbero dire tutto ai genitori. Parlo di persone adulte, chiaramente. Devono farsi le loro esperienze, giuste o sbagliate che possano rivelarsi. Ovviamente per loro, non per il genitore.


----------



## Minerva (22 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non è che sei ottusa, sei manichea, *in più tradita*. Quindi ragioni di conseguenza. Io ritengo che i figli non dovrebbero dire tutto ai genitori. Parlo di persone adulte, chiaramente. Devono farsi le loro esperienze, giuste o sbagliate che possano rivelarsi. Ovviamente per loro, non per il genitore.


a me non costa nulla lasciarti questa convinzione ma non vedo il nesso.
più che altro mi comporto con lealtà, tutto qui


----------



## Minerva (22 Novembre 2012)

parlavo di figli perché ho una ragazza decisamente adulta .


----------



## Nocciola (22 Novembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> C'è un tipo di piccione che si può mangiare, gli altri per vari motivi è meglio evitare.
> 
> Si ho mangiato il piccione, raramente, molto raramente.



Mio suocero alleva piccioni. 
I miei figli sono cresciuti con il brodo di piccione nelle pappe (per altro a detta anche della pediatra è molto ricco di sostanze ottime per la crescita)
Noi li mangiamo arrosto a me piacciono anche lessati con la mostarda


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> a me non costa nulla lasciarti questa convinzione ma non vedo il nesso.
> più che altro mi comporto con lealtà, tutto qui


Il nesso è che parlare di tradimento coi traditi è come parlare di corda a casa dell'impiccato, molto semplicemente. Il discorso lo tirerai sempre dalla parte del giusto o sbagliato, appunto, in modo manicheo. A prescindere.


----------



## Rabarbaro (22 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma dice bene rabarbaro in riferimento alla mia ottusità


Dissento dal me stesso che vedo riflesso nella tua interpretazione.


----------



## dammi un nome (22 Novembre 2012)

Se mio figlio adulto, mi chiede un parere, io glielo do, e in questo caso sarebbe stato: fai le tue scelte, ma agisci correttamente nei confronti di chi ti vuole bene. sempre.

A maggior ragione se è giovane glielo ricordo: fai tutte, ma tutte le esperienze che vuoi, nel rispetto e di te stesso e degli altri. e ricorda che solo a te devi rispondere, alla tua coscienza, e se sei in conflitto come ora, hai un motivo di piu risponderle. e non pensare nè a mammà nè a papa'.


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Avere più di una relazione aperte è un'esperienza eccome.


Secondo me è più che altro abilità.


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Cosa fa crescere e cosa no varia da individuo ad individuo. In genere non fanno crescere le decisioni che si prendono, *ma quello che ne consegue*, quindi LE ESPERIENZE. Non è materialmente lo scegliere che ti accresce. Senza contare che tecnicamente decidere di tenere aperte due relazioni parallele, lo dice il vebro che ho utilizzato non a caso, di per sè è già una scelta. Ma alla fine l'esperienza che ne trarrà la giovane amica del thread sarà la conseguenza, qualcunque cosa decida di fare.


ecchellallà. Ma dal momento che scelgo di mistificare, lo faccio proprio per non subire le conseguenze di una scelta fatta alla luce del sole.


----------



## fightclub (22 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> non puoi saperlo, non lo sa nemmeno lei.
> E' sempre stata fedele perchè dovrebbe diventare una traditrice impenitente?
> Sinceramente non ne vedo le avvisaglie, anzi. Vedo solo una ragazza molto confusa che si sta scoprendo.


quindi secondo te lei non sta tradendo il suo fidanzato?
siamo d'accordo che è una bambina che sta cercando la sua strada per diventare donna
e siamo anche d'accordo che possa capitare qualche incidente di percorso
io spero solo che questo le faccia capire se vuole o non vuole dare rispetto a chi la ama
perché alla fine gira e rigira casco sempre lì
onestà e rispetto
prima di tutto verso se stessi
se lei sarà onesta con se stessa guardndosi senza false ipocrisie troverà la sua strada buona o cattiva che sia

però s chiede un consiglio il mio è
lascia uno o lascia l'altro e ascolta il cuore e non la testa


----------



## oscuro (22 Novembre 2012)

*Ma*

Quancuno poi mi spiega perchè i percorsi di crescita prevedono piselli fra le gambe,e piselli nel sedere a poveri fidanzati ignari?scusate sono un pò tardo!!!


----------



## Ultimo (22 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Quancuno poi mi spiega perchè i percorsi di crescita prevedono piselli fra le gambe,e piselli nel sedere a poveri fidanzati ignari?scusate sono un pò tardo!!!


No, non prevede quello che tu scrivi.

Solo che ci scordiamo qualcosa, ci scordiamo il tradimento, tradimento così alto come percentuale. E dopo invece restiamo ad occhi sgranati se un giovane non sposato sbaglia ? bigottismo ? 

MI fermo va.


----------



## oscuro (22 Novembre 2012)

*Seriamente*

Il mio percorso di crescita prevede gli errori!I miei errori li devo pagare io,non chi mi è accanto,punto!Vuoi prendere tsunami di cazzi per crescere?OK!!!Ma fallo da single!!!


----------



## Ultimo (22 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Il mio percorso di crescita prevede gli errori!I miei errori li devo pagare io,non chi mi è accanto,punto!Vuoi prendere tsunami di cazzi per crescere?OK!!!Ma fallo da single!!!



:up:

E se permetti aggiungo la mia, magari è simile alla tua, single vuol dire non essere nemmeno fidanzati, e se lo sei lascia il ragazzo prima di acchiappare ehmm.. cosa si acchiappa oscù ? :mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (22 Novembre 2012)

*Ultimo*

Cappelle a nastro!!!


----------



## Minerva (22 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Il nesso è che parlare di tradimento coi traditi è come parlare di corda a casa dell'impiccato, molto semplicemente. Il discorso lo tirerai sempre dalla parte del giusto o sbagliato, appunto, in modo manicheo. A prescindere.


è solo una questione di valori e di priorità diverse, lo stesso discorso vale per chi la pensa diversamente in genere: a questo punto il forum non ha ragione d'essere


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> è solo una questione di valori e di priorità diverse, lo stesso discorso vale per chi la pensa diversamente in genere: a questo punto il forum non ha ragione d'essere


siamo in stallo? Tutti a picchiare Massi?(dàidàidài)


----------



## oscuro (22 Novembre 2012)

*Sbriciolata*

No dai,massy no.....!


----------



## Minerva (22 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> siamo in stallo? Tutti a picchiare Massi?(dàidàidài)


mi annoia troppo.


----------



## oscuro (22 Novembre 2012)

*Ragazze*

Vorrei farvi notare che massinfedele è riuscito a pacificare angelo e stermy,praticamente l'unica cosa su cui vanno d'accordo è tirare merda al poveraccio....!


----------



## OcchiVerdi (22 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vorrei farvi notare che massinfedele è riuscito a pacificare angelo e stermy,praticamente l'unica cosa su cui vanno d'accordo è tirare merda al poveraccio....!



veramente ha pacificato tutto il forum...

peacemaker!! :sonar:


----------



## oscuro (22 Novembre 2012)

*Occhiverdi*

Si,tranne qualcuno,tutti hanno avuto il bisogno di esplicitare a massinfedele il porprio dissenso!


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> No dai,massy no.....!


Come diceva il Machiavelli, la ragion di stato deve prevalere.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (22 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si,tranne qualcuno,tutti hanno avuto il bisogno di esplicitare a massinfedele il porprio dissenso!


anche questa è un arte. :singleeye:


----------



## oscuro (22 Novembre 2012)

*Sbiciolata*

Giuro,mi fa quasi tenerezza!!


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> mi annoia troppo.


troppo facile eh? Eh, lo so...


----------



## exStermy (22 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> è solo una questione di valori e di priorità diverse, lo stesso discorso vale per chi la pensa diversamente in genere: a questo punto il forum non ha ragione d'essere


sto forum non si considera alla stregua di uno sulla guida sicura o sull'uncinetto, ma de avvallo alle cazzate che se combinano...

s'ambisce alla santificazione de zoccole e puttanieri...

ahahahah


----------



## Simy (22 Novembre 2012)

Forza che io oggi devo sfogarmi.... 

:viking::clava::viking::clava:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (22 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Forza che io oggi devo sfogarmi....
> 
> :viking::clava::viking::clava:



arrivo......


----------



## exStermy (22 Novembre 2012)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> arrivo......


vieni subbbito?

ahahahahah


----------



## Simy (22 Novembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> vieni subbbito?
> 
> ahahahahah


zio stè...vieni come ad incendiare la ford?:mrgreen:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (22 Novembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> vieni subbbito?
> 
> ahahahahah


ho scritto arrivo, non vengo.....

e comunque cosiderando il perdio di astinenza verrei ancora prima di chiudere la porta della stanza..


----------



## exStermy (22 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> zio stè...vieni come ad incendiare la ford?:mrgreen:


ford escort?...

ma co' chi t'eri messa, ao'...

ahahahahah


----------



## exStermy (22 Novembre 2012)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> ho scritto arrivo, non vengo.....
> 
> e comunque cosiderando il perdio di astinenza verrei ancora prima di chiudere la porta della stanza..


minchia...ahahah

comunque arrivo da casa tua e vieni da casa mia e' l'istess...

sei sempre skizzo...

ahahahahah


----------



## OcchiVerdi (22 Novembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> minchia...ahahah
> 
> comunque arrivo da casa tua e vieni da casa mia e' l'istess...
> 
> ...


macchè schizzofernico.... sono annoiato!


----------



## tesla (22 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> hai ragione, ma io trovo più egoistico prendere una decisione che ha il 50% di probabilità di essere sbagliata.
> Sta scoprendo una parte di se stessa che non pensava di avere e si sta mappando. Cosa c'è di sbagliato? Il fidanzato che aspetta? Ok. Ma mi sembra che lei si stia facendo delle domande. Molti non se le fanno e vanno per la loro strada fottendosene alla stra grande.
> 
> Ognuno di noi è diverso e se per te la giovane età non è determinante, per me molto spesso si.
> L'esperienza insegna, non il non vivere cose.



perdonami, ma mentre si fa delle domande deve scopare con un'altro?
si sta mappando? allora, mette bene in chiaro col fidanzato, lo prende da parte prima di partire per 900 km, oppure addorittura glielo comunica prima di mettercisi assieme:
"non cerco una storia, non cerco un fidanzamento, non cerco una relazione, cerco solo una *mappatura *, se tu vuoi mappare assieme a me sappi che non avrai l'esclusiva"

poi di fa mappare anche da google maps e postare le parti intime dappertutto


----------



## Simy (22 Novembre 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> perdonami, ma mentre si fa delle domande deve scopare con un'altro?
> si sta mappando? allora, mette bene in chiaro col fidanzato, lo prende da parte prima di partire per 900 km, oppure addorittura glielo comunica prima di mettercisi assieme:
> "non cerco una storia, non cerco un fidanzamento, non cerco una relazione, cerco solo una *mappatura *, se tu vuoi mappare assieme a me sappi che non avrai l'esclusiva"
> 
> poi di fa mappare anche da google maps e postare le parti intime dappertutto


Quoto e se posso approvo


----------



## Sole (22 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Il nesso è che *parlare di tradimento coi traditi è come parlare di corda a casa dell'impiccato*, molto semplicemente. Il discorso lo tirerai sempre dalla parte del giusto o sbagliato, appunto, in modo manicheo. A prescindere.


Ma non è mica detto sai.

Ci sono persone che non sono mai state tradite (io ne conosco diverse) che disprezzano il tradimento perchè è, comunque la si rigiri, l'atto più vile di egoismo. Così come ci sono traditi che si mostrano più tolleranti e aperti.

Poi ci sono molti piani di discussione.

Ma se per un momento abbandoniamo il piano del 'giusto/sbagliato', comunque mi sembra che il consiglio di continuare a viversi la sua doppia vita non sia il più funzionale per lei.

Perchè è evidente che Indecisa vorrebbe saper prendere una decisione definitiva (come si evince dal titolo del thread).

Io penso che avviare una relazione parallela, di per sè, dica già molto. Se è vero che diamo un valore alla costruzione di un rapporto sentimentale duraturo che sfoci in un progetto di vita insieme, è anche vero che se ciò che viene costruito non è più che saldo, il fallimento è assicurato.

Indecisa potrebbe partire da qui per riflettere se sia giusto questo suo costruire col fidanzato quando, forse, le premesse sono venute a mancare. 
Perchè, da come scrive, a me pare che tenere in piedi il suo fidanzamento sia più un modo per mantenere la sicurezza sui suoi progetti di vita e l'approvazione di famiglie e amici, che una convinzione dettata dall'amore.


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ecchellallà. Ma dal momento che scelgo di mistificare, lo faccio proprio per non subire le conseguenze di una scelta fatta alla luce del sole.


Ed evidentemente ne subirò altre. Scelgo un comportamento, ci saranno altre conseguenze. Oppure la conseguenza è che non ci siano conseguenze affatto. Qual'è il punto?


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Novembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Ma non è mica detto sai.
> 
> *Ci sono persone che non sono mai state tradite (io ne conosco diverse) che disprezzano il tradimento perchè è, comunque la si rigiri, l'atto più vile di egoismo. Così come ci sono traditi che si mostrano più tolleranti e aperti.
> *
> ...



Si, ma coi traditi si va a colpo sicuro. Francamente di traditi tolleranti e aperti non ne ho mai incontrati, però il mondo è bello perchè vario per cui non metto in dubbio che qualche esemplare possa esistere.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (22 Novembre 2012)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Bella ed utile l'introduzione del rapporto fra persone amate e loro perdita!
> La pur sempre brava Minerva, *vera Madame de Stael del forum,* ha espresso un pensiero condivisibile, tranne per quanto riguarda la tranquillità da mantenere e dell'assenza della perdita.
> 
> Non è affatto esente da una certa preoccupazione, e giustamente, il procurare e l'attendere ad un certo contegno di passioni e rigore di espressioni allo scopo di non allontanare da sè le persone di cui riteniamo piacevole la compagnia ma di cui non si abbia affatto a pretendere una reciprocità di affezione senza alcunaa dipendenza dal proprio comportamento e dalle proprie spigolosità.
> ...


ecco chi mi ricordava

bella bella bella

grazie Rabarbaro


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Novembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ecco chi mi ricordava
> 
> bella bella bella
> 
> grazie Rabarbaro


che aveva peraltro due bocce di tutto rispetto  Scusa Chiara ma non sono riuscita a trattenermi.


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ed evidentemente ne subirò altre. Scelgo un comportamento, ci saranno altre conseguenze. Oppure la conseguenza è che non ci siano conseguenze affatto. Qual'è il punto?


Il punto è che se mi adopero per non subire le conseguenze delle mie azioni, non posso dire che sto facendo un'esperienza. Un esperimento forse, visto che le conseguenze ricadono sugli altri.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (22 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> che aveva peraltro due bocce di tutto rispetto View attachment 6050 Scusa Chiara ma non sono riuscita a trattenermi.


:mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Il punto è che se mi adopero per non subire le conseguenze delle mie azioni, non posso dire che sto facendo un'esperienza. Un esperimento forse, visto che le conseguenze ricadono sugli altri.


No, perchè il rischio di essere scoperti o che succeda qualcosa fuori dal nostro controllo che possa far scoprire gli altarini c'è sempre. Di traditori scoperti è pieno il mondo. Ed è un'esperienza. Non delle migliori, diciamo, ma comunque un'esperienza. Se poi non vieni scoperto, il non venir scoperto è COMUNQUE una conseguenza. Non puoi dire che non lo sia perchè quello che fai non ha ricadute su di te traditore, perchè ne ha, ovvero ti dice bene. La conseguenza, quindi, è che te la godi, ovvero un'esperienza positiva. Esperienza, appunto.


----------



## Minerva (22 Novembre 2012)

dipende dal tipo di traditore, ci sono anche quelli che se ne fanno uno scrupolo .sono troppe le varianti per poter catalogare le persone e i fatti 





Joey Blow ha detto:


> No, perchè il rischio di essere scoperti o che succeda qualcosa fuori dal nostro controllo che possa far scoprire gli altarini c'è sempre. Di traditori scoperti è pieno il mondo. Ed è un'esperienza. Non delle migliori, diciamo, ma comunque un'esperienza. Se poi non vieni scoperto, il non venir scoperto è COMUNQUE una conseguenza. Non puoi dire che non lo sia perchè quello che fai non ha ricadute su di te traditore, perchè ne ha, ovvero ti dice bene. La conseguenza, quindi, è che te la godi, ovvero *un'esperienza positiva*. Esperienza, appunto.


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> dipende dal tipo di traditore, ci sono anche quelli che se ne fanno uno scrupolo .sono troppe le varianti per poter catalogare le persone e i fatti


Perfetto, e sarebbe comunque un'esperienza, tra scrupoli e tutto. Brutta, magari. Non tanto bella come pensavamo inizialmente. Magari dopo un po' ci si sente sporchi, chi lo sa. Appunto dipende dalla persona, più che dalla definizione. Ma sono comunque bagagli di esperienze che ci portiamo dietro. Non si può dire di no.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (22 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ciao, concordo assolutamente con joey e conte.
> Due vite parallele. Goditele. Studia. Non farti beccare.
> Per scegliere c'è tempo.
> Tanto.



quoto

non posso approvare


----------



## Chiara Matraini (22 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> capisco che non è bello, ma ragiono per minore dei mali.
> Lei è giovane, sta sperimentando qualcosa che non credeva di poter fare, quindi è giusto che sperimenti e in questo momento ci sono "pochi" rischi che venga beccata, ergo nessuno si fa male.
> *Meglio che capisca ora che cosa è e che cosa vuole, che dopo. magari con una famiglia. (forum docet)*
> Non può prendere una decisione ora, perchè è confusa.
> Il tempo le schiarirà le idee e se deciderà per il nuovo amore...è la vita.



e rilancio

se abbiamo letto come questa strada sia stata percorsa con conseguenze positive nelle storie di alcuni vecchi utenti del forum ( di una certa età) non capisco perché una ragazza debba avere la strada giusta per lei già stampata in testa a mo di bibbia


----------



## Minerva (22 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Perfetto, e sarebbe comunque un'esperienza, tra scrupoli e tutto. Brutta, magari. Non tanto bella come pensavamo inizialmente. Magari dopo un po' ci si sente sporchi, chi lo sa. Appunto dipende dalla persona, più che dalla definizione. Ma sono comunque bagagli di esperienze che ci portiamo dietro. *Non si può dire di no*.


si può fare benissimo. anche schiantarsi a 300 all'ora è un'esperienza .ma oggettivamente  non me la sento di consigliarla


----------



## Minerva (22 Novembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> e rilancio
> 
> se abbiamo letto come questa strada sia stata percorsa con conseguenze positive nelle storie di alcuni vecchi utenti del forum ( di una certa età) non capisco perché una ragazza debba avere la strada giusta per lei già stampata in testa a mo di bibbia


siamo qui per questo: ognuno dice la sua e lei valuterà


----------



## tesla (22 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Perfetto, e sarebbe comunque un'esperienza, tra scrupoli e tutto. Brutta, magari. Non tanto bella come pensavamo inizialmente. Magari dopo un po' ci si sente sporchi, chi lo sa. Appunto dipende dalla persona, più che dalla definizione. Ma sono comunque bagagli di esperienze che ci portiamo dietro. Non si può dire di no.



ma lei infatti non deve dire di no, deve fare tutte le esperienze possibili.
ma lasciando libero lui e non prendendolo per il culo


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Novembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> e rilancio
> 
> se abbiamo letto come questa strada sia stata percorsa con conseguenze positive nelle storie di alcuni vecchi utenti del forum ( di una certa età) non capisco perché una ragazza debba avere la strada giusta per lei già stampata in testa a mo di bibbia


Ma nessuno credo sostenesse questo. Anzi: per me è meno comprensibile tradire durante il fidanzamento che non durante una convivenza o matrimonio. Perchè proprio a questo dovrebbe servire il fidanzamento: a capire e scegliere. Ti prendi una pausa e rifletti, fai le tue esperienze, vivi la tua vita senza farti condizionare da sensi di colpa... cosa che invece... leggendo il 3d, non sta avvenendo.


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> si può fare benissimo. anche schiantarsi a 300 all'ora è un'esperienza .ma oggettivamente non me la sento di consigliarla


Ma che tu possa approvare o meno è un altro paio di maniche. Tu non approveresti mai a prescindere, come Sbriciolata, come altri. E' questo è chiaro, ma io infatti non discutevo della bontà della scelta, ma semplicemente che faccia o meno esperienza la scelta in un senso piuttosto che in un altro. E' inutile discutere di tradimento con voialtre della compagnia della misericordia, già l'ho scritto.


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Novembre 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> ma lei infatti non deve dire di no, deve fare tutte le esperienze possibili.
> *ma lasciando libero lui e non prendendolo per il culo*


Vedo Minerva, mi riferivo a questo: quello che dice Tesla NON E' TUTTE LE ESPERIENZE POSSIBILI. Secondo me deve sperimentare e se se la sente anche un vita parallela. Poi tirerà le somme come meglio crede. Ma su sto punto è inutile discutere.


----------



## Minerva (22 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma che tu possa approvare o meno è un altro paio di maniche. Tu non approveresti mai a prescindere, come Sbriciolata, come altri. E' questo è chiaro, ma io infatti non discutevo della bontà della scelta, ma semplicemente che faccia o meno esperienza la scelta in un senso piuttosto che in un altro. E' inutile discutere di tradimento con *voialtre della compagnia della misericordia, già l'ho scritto*.


scusa ma non faccio parte di nessuna compagnia.rimane l'inutilità , comprendo


----------



## Chiara Matraini (22 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> *Ma nessuno credo sostenesse questo.* Anzi: per me è meno comprensibile tradire durante il fidanzamento che non durante una convivenza o matrimonio. Perchè proprio a questo dovrebbe servire il fidanzamento: a capire e scegliere. *Ti prendi una pausa e rifletti, fai le tue esperienze, vivi la tua vita senza farti condizionare da sensi di colpa.*.. cosa che invece... leggendo il 3d, non sta avvenendo.



a me sembra che foste in più d'uno
ma non è importante, rilevavo

il fatto è che si dà per assoluto, infinito e condannabile uno stato che per lei è cosa di qualche mese

cambierà, probabilmente
si giocherà le sue possibilità di essere umano che vive e sbaglia, prima o poi sceglierà

difficilmente un giovane riesce a portare avanti con freddezza e convinzione certe situazioni che col tempo tendono a diventare scomode e difficili da gestire


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> scusa ma non faccio parte di nessuna compagnia.rimane l'inutilità , comprendo


E come no:








eccovi qua, tu e Sbriciolata in prima fila, e dietro qualcun'altra in ordine sparso.


----------



## Minerva (22 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Vedo Minerva, mi riferivo a questo: quello che dice Tesla NON E' TUTTE LE ESPERIENZE POSSIBILI. Secondo me deve sperimentare e se se la sente anche un vita parallela. Poi tirerà le somme come meglio crede. Ma su sto punto è inutile discutere.


secondo me gli esperimenti da fare nella vita sono altri e comunque sempre in rispetto della lealtà.


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> secondo me gli esperimenti da fare nella vita sono altri e comunque sempre in rispetto della lealtà.


Si.


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E come no:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Joey, capisco che questa tua fantasia sessuale sia un'ossessione, posso anche esserne lusingata... ma io i cappellini non li reggo proprio.


----------



## tesla (22 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Vedo Minerva, mi riferivo a questo: quello che dice Tesla NON E' TUTTE LE ESPERIENZE POSSIBILI. Secondo me deve sperimentare e se se la sente anche un vita parallela. Poi tirerà le somme come meglio crede. Ma su sto punto è inutile discutere.



non ho capito, deve sperimentare una vita parallela? ma l'altro è consenziente o no?


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Joey, capisco che questa tua *fantasia sessuale* sia un'ossessione, posso anche esserne lusingata... ma io i cappellini non li reggo proprio.



Non è sessuale, però.


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Novembre 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> non ho capito, deve sperimentare una vita parallela? ma l'altro è consenziente o no?



Nulla, niente. Davvero. Ti piacciono i cappellini stile quaqquera?


----------



## lunaiena (22 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Joey, capisco che questa tua fantasia sessuale sia un'ossessione, posso anche esserne lusingata... ma io i cappellini non li reggo proprio.




Io adoro i cappellini .....


----------



## lunaiena (22 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E come no:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ma quella dietro sulla sinistra sono io!!!


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Novembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Io adoro i cappellini .....


Io no. Ho una chioma leonina e mi danno noia, vado a capo scoperto anche con temperature polari.


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io no. Ho una chioma leonina e mi danno noia, vado a capo scoperto anche con temperature polari.


Eh, i cappelli non piacciono molto neanche a me, ma d'inverno quando fa davvero molto freddo non posso farne a meno. Però uso dei berretti, che fanno molto scaricatore di porto peraltro.


----------



## Tebina (22 Novembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> e rilancio
> 
> se abbiamo letto come questa strada sia stata percorsa con conseguenze positive nelle storie di alcuni vecchi utenti del forum ( di una certa età) non capisco perché una ragazza debba avere la strada giusta per lei già stampata in testa a mo di bibbia


Grazie, cominciavo a sentirmi in un universo parallelo dove non va mai bene niente


----------



## tesla (22 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Nulla, niente. Davvero. Ti piacciono i cappellini stile quaqquera?



li metto solo quando faccio l'uncinetto


----------



## lunaiena (22 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io no. Ho una chioma leonina e mi danno noia, vado a capo scoperto anche con temperature polari.



Anch'io ho una chioma leonina ...ma icappellini in tutte le stagioni non 
me li faccio mancare ...poi alcuni sono talmente ridicoli che li acquisto poi non oso andare in giro...
E a natale cappelli per tutti....
Anche tazzine e macchine del caffè...


----------



## oscuro (22 Novembre 2012)

*Joey*

Io sapevo ti piacevano le cappellone...!:rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Novembre 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> li metto solo quando faccio l'uncinetto


Mi fai una coperta?:mrgreen:


----------



## tesla (22 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Mi fai una coperta?:mrgreen:



 faccio solo plaid da vecchie signore, a quadri.
di quelli da usare sulla sedia a dondolo


----------



## Minerva (22 Novembre 2012)

allora vanno bene a me





tesla ha detto:


> faccio solo plaid da vecchie signore, a quadri.
> di quelli da usare sulla sedia a dondolo


----------



## Chiara Matraini (22 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io no. Ho una chioma leonina e mi danno noia, vado a capo scoperto anche con temperature polari.



come la de Stael?

bellissima la scelta dell'avatar


----------



## Minerva (22 Novembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ma quella dietro sulla sinistra sono io!!!


ma somiglia molto all'avatar che avevi tempo fa! (è l'unica carina)


----------



## Zeeva (23 Novembre 2012)

arrivo tardi in questa discussione (ma io arrivo sempre tardi..._sempre_!!)
Ho letto tutto ed è chiaro, come ha detto qualcuno, che s'è creato lo stallo.
2 fazioni (+qualche moderato)
Guelfi da una parte, Ghibellini dall'altra.
E l'autrice del post, Indecisa, forse ora lo è più di prima.
o forse no. dipende.
Se voleva e vuole _veramente_ capire, qui ha trovato vari spunti di riflessione.
Se, invece, aveva bisogno di un altro tipo di aiuto (sentirsi la coscienza semi-a-posto per la [non] scelta, per esempio), si aggrapperà ai pareri in questa direzione.

Una delle mie figlie si è trovata, tempo fa, in una situazione simile
Moroso distante (originario e residente a ca.400 km)
lei alle superiori, lui all'università (si vedevano mezzo WE ogni 2)
un rapporto non consolidato che era destinato a non durare, in questa situazione.
...però continuava, seppur con tutti i suoi limiti.
Mia figlia, 18enne, solo 1 esperienza sentimentale di 2 anni con un bravo ragazzo, ma ancora più acerbo di lei.
ad un certo punto, per tutta un serie di motivi, lei va in crisi.
Motivi molto ovvi: si sente sola, non può vivere la sua storia come vorrebbe (per di più, essendo parecchio introversa non era tipo da distrarsi uscendo in compagnia degli amici) e con questo stato d'animo finisce con il trovare piacevole (più del dovuto) un compagno di classe.
Fin qui, niente di strano: a 18 anni, mi pare anche normale possa capitare.
Ciò che, invece, non è affatto normale (o meglio: corretto) è stato l'aver tenuto per un po' il piede in due scarpe.
A quel tempo, non sentiva ragioni.
Posso capire che quel ragazzo la facesse sentire bene (o anche solo meglio, al momento), che potesse sentirsi "normale", con una storiella "normale", che avesse bisogno di "fare esperienza" (come è stato detto qui) e di "leggersi dentro"....
Tuttavia , ciò che c'era di sbagliato in tutto questo, era che il povero fidanzatino "ufficiale" era ignaro di tutto.
La mamma bacchettona (io) non poteva non dire la sua. Come anche la sorella rompimaroni.
ed infatti gliele abbiamo dette, eccome (dapprima amorevolmente, poi in crescendo)....ma, come detto, a quel tempo mia figlia non sentiva ragioni.
Morale:
s'è vissuta la sua storiella (storiella che puzza tanto di sfizio)
la crisi (crisi?) è passata,
tutto rose e fiori col moroso
adesso convivono.
Tutto dimenticato?
No, affatto.
Lei ha un peso sulla coscienza
(non lo dico io: lo afferma lei)
e per di più teme che, un giorno, lui possa scoprirlo (poco probabile, ma non impossibile).
Teme per sè: ha paura che la loro storia possa finire, a causa di questo.
Ma soprattutto (ed è sincera, lo so) è dispiaciuta per lui:
ADESSO è consapevole della vigliaccata che gli ha fatto!


L'unica cosa che attenua ciò che mia figlia ha fatto è l'età che aveva allora.
18 anni... maggiorenne per la legge (OMG), ma a quell'età taluni sono ancora così piccoli!!
Ricordo alcune sue compagne di classe delle medie: a 12 anni avrebbero dato filo da torcere a donne 40enni! e non intendo certo quanto a maturità. 12enni che non erano giovani donne,in crescita... ma giovani femmine, in cerca di...!! (posso dirla meno elegantemente? Sì, lo dico: giovani troiette a tutti gli effetti). Queste, poi, a 18 anni erano già talmente "navigate" che di sicuro non stavano a farsi tante seghe mentali, sulla vita. Poi c'erano quelle "normali" (chiamiamole così), cresciute normalmente. Qualcuna è rimasta di sani principi, qualcuna è "partita per la tangente".

L'altra mia figlia, almeno, quando è sopraggiunto il momento di crisi, ha parlato chiaro al moroso.
E' molto diversa dalla sorella (più estroversa, vita sociale più ricca, meno insicura) e molto diversamente ha affrontato anche questa situazione.
Si sono lasciati.
Per diversi mesi le loro vite hanno preso strade diverse.
hanno continuato a sentirsi, vedersi in compagnia...
Ora sono di nuovo insieme.
Entrambi cresciuti, legati più di prima e senza pesi sulla coscienza.

Indecisa, spero tu legga queste esperienze di seconda mano che ti ho qui riportato.
Non ti giudico, per la situazione che stai vivendo. Attraverso le tue parole ho vissuto la tua situazione non solo come donna, ma come mamma.Le mamme rompono, lo so (è uno sporco lavoro, ma qualcuno deve pure farlo!!)
ma le mamme spesso ci pigliano, sai?
Vivi,
fatti le tue esperienze (moderatamente, eh?!),
cerca di non incasinarti la vita e non incasinarla agli altri, specialmente quella di chi ti vuole bene.
Fai in modo che tu possa sempre guardarti allo specchio senza provare sentimenti negativi verso te stessa.

Sono certa che in questo forum qualcun altro avrà già postato questo filmato, ma questa volta è solo per te.
Ascoltalo con attenzione, riflettici sopra e prendi una decisione al più presto.

[video=youtube;gqQPOYZo6Fs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gqQPOYZo6Fs[/video]


----------



## Tebina (23 Novembre 2012)

Zeeva ha detto:


> arrivo tardi in questa discussione (ma io arrivo sempre tardi..._sempre_!!)
> Ho letto tutto ed è chiaro, come ha detto qualcuno, che s'è creato lo stallo.
> 2 fazioni (+qualche moderato)
> Guelfi da una parte, Ghibellini dall'altra.
> ...



questo tuo intervento mi è piaciuto  molto.
Appena riesco a loggarmi vedo se posso approvarti


----------



## Daniele (23 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> non puoi saperlo, non lo sa nemmeno lei.
> E' sempre stata fedele perchè dovrebbe diventare una traditrice impenitente?
> Sinceramente non ne vedo le avvisaglie, anzi. Vedo solo una ragazza molto confusa che si sta scoprendo.


Tebe, solitamente quando si supera quello che è definibile come un limite, superarlo una seconda volta, una terza o una quarta diventa molto ma molto più facile, tradire è questo. Chi ha tradito una volta e non ha subito le conseguenze del tradimento...non avrà alcun problema nel farlo poi una seconda volta o una terza, anche con altri, direi che tradire a prescindere porta una persona ad essere una persona peggiore, sempre.
Questa ragazzina sta scegliendo di fare i cazzi suoi per scegliere il meglio per se stessa, ma non dà la possibilità al suo fidanzato di avere la possibilità di scegliere se essere uno dei due o quindi nessuno dopo un paio di anni già da adesso, oppure altro.

Il peggior crimine dopo uccidere una persona è far perdere ad essa del tempo, tempo che scorre inesorabile verso la morte, perchè ogni secondo che viivi in maniera inutile, è un secondo ddi morte, nient'altro e questo fidanzato sta vivendo la sua storia con lei inutilmente, altamente inutilmente.


In più tale ragazzina, studiare, no??? Solo scopare?


----------



## free (23 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma nessuno credo sostenesse questo. Anzi: *per me è meno comprensibile tradire durante il fidanzamento che non durante una convivenza o matrimonio. Perchè proprio a questo dovrebbe servire il fidanzamento: a capire e scegliere.* Ti prendi una pausa e rifletti, fai le tue esperienze, vivi la tua vita senza farti condizionare da sensi di colpa... cosa che invece... leggendo il 3d, non sta avvenendo.



anche per me: il fidanzamento dovrebbe "servire" a capire se si vuole arrivare ad un impegno maggiore (la convivenza), oppure no
forse questa ragazza indecisa potrebbe provare ad immaginare un'eventuale convivenza, e vedere l'effetto che le fa
tipo: ma io con questo ci metterei su casa?
forse è più utile che domandarsi: lo amo/non lo amo?


----------



## oscuro (23 Novembre 2012)

*Ma*

Ho gradito il post di Zeeva,veramente bello!Però ,un fatto è avere 18 anni e poca esperienza,una altro fatto è avere 25 anni e per egoismo prendere 2 piselli a diversi km di distanza....e no, non ci siamo....!!


----------



## Zeeva (23 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ho gradito il post di Zeeva,veramente bello!Però ,un fatto è avere 18 anni e poca esperienza,una altro fatto è avere 25 anni e per egoismo prendere 2 piselli a diversi km di distanza....e no, non ci siamo....!!


Ti ringrazio per l'apprezzamento. 
Nel mio post (come al solito chilometrico, ma io qui ci sto apposta per scartavetrare i maroon della gente), ad un certo punto ho affermato:  
"L'unica cosa che attenua ciò che mia figlia ha fatto è l'età che aveva allora. 18 anni..."

Quindi sono d'accordo con te, in linea di massima. 25 anni non sono 18...tuttavia chi ci dice che la "nostra" Indecisa 25enne sia matura e responsabile come l'età richiederebbe, piuttosto che solo egoista? Mgari, come dici tu è così, ma, personalmente, nel suo post iniziale ho avvertito (o creduto di avvertire) anche altro.
Di lei sappiamo solo quello che ha raccontato della sua storia e di sè in soli 2 post (e pure stringati).



indecisa ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti
> è la prima volta che scrivo in questo forum ed è la prima volta in cui mi trovo questa "situazione".
> *Non ho nessuno con cui parlarne*: *nessuno mi capirebbe* e mi crederebbe capace di una cosa simile.
> Per impegni universitari mi sono trasferita 8 mesi fa a circa 900 km di distanza da casa, genitori, amici e fidanzato.
> Fino a qui tutto abbastanza nella norma se non fosse che qui ho trovato una *persona più grande* con la quale mi trovo molto bene e con la quale ho cominciato una relazione. _Ma tutte le mattine (qui mi verrebbe da dire qualcosa in tono sarcastico, ma lasèm pert) _mi assilla l'idea che nessuno lo sa e per il momento può saperlo perché significherebbe perdere tutto quello che ho costruito fino ad ora con fidanzato e *perderei per sempre genitori e amici che non mi sosterrebbero in alcun modo*. Sono in seria difficoltà: tornare a casa e dimenticare tutto o rimanere e perdere tutto? *Ho paura*





indecisa ha detto:


> Io lo amo e con lui potrei avere sicuramente un *futuro differente*, ma ho paura di eventuali *ritorsioni e rimorsi*..ho paura di tornare a casa e stare peggio


25 anni non sono 40 e non sono nemmeno 15. ma ciò che Indecisa ha scritto ed ho evidenziato in neretto, mi fa pensare che qui non si tratti solo di egoismo:

o 'sta ragazza ha _davvero _grossi problemi in famiglia,
oppure vive troppo condizionata da un'educazione ricevuta, da aspettative di altri, dall'immagine che deve (vuole) dare di sè... in altre parole ha problemi ben più grossi che scegliere il moroso (o quali e quanti piselli prendere).

Se non ci si trova di fronte al primo caso (che non possiamo escludere, ma che trovo meno probabile del secondo)
La nostra 25enne, secondo me, deve PRIMA crescere sotto questo aspetto, per poter vivere la SUA vita!
Solo dopo potrà affrontare il resto.
prima si inizia a gattonare, poi a camminare e poi a correre!
E cmq, come cazspita puoi anche solo camminare se sei ingarbugliata da mille catene?
Boh...io la vedo un po' così, 'sta storia


----------



## oscuro (23 Novembre 2012)

*Questa*

Questa donzella di 25 anni,vuole un pò di PENEtril extra,ma vuole anche la supposta familiare...!!


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Novembre 2012)

Tebina ha detto:


> questo tuo intervento mi è piaciuto molto.
> Appena riesco a loggarmi vedo se posso approvarti


E' piaciuto tantissimo anche a me e lo condivido in pieno. Erano le cose che volevo dire io, ma mi sono persa stupidamente nella polemica con Joey(non che sia stupido fare polemica con lui, ma è stato stupido fare polemica anzichè concentrarsi sulle risposte utili a chi aveva aperto il 3d) in merito alle esperienze. Quindi mi astengo dal fare polemica con te.


----------



## Zeeva (23 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> E' piaciuto tantissimo anche a me e lo condivido in pieno. Erano le cose che volevo dire io, ma mi sono persa stupidamente nella polemica con Joey(non che sia stupido fare polemica con lui, ma è stato stupido fare polemica anzichè concentrarsi sulle risposte utili a chi aveva aperto il 3d) in merito alle esperienze. Quindi mi astengo dal fare polemica con te.


Io ho la fortuna, in questo caso, ma altre volte è sfortuna, di non essere assidua del forum e di non essere così in confidenza con gli altri, a differenza di molti di voi che sembra si conoscano non solo virtualmente (magari è pure proprio così).
talvolta mi perdo nelle vostre battute...come succede quando si segue a singhiozzo una serie televisiva (l'ultima che mi ha "fregato" è stata _Dallas... _tanto per sottolineare l'età non più verde della sottoscritta, dopodichè:basta soap operas_).
_Grazie per l'astensione : giuro che di polemiche ne faccio volentieri a meno, in questo periodo specialmente:nclpf:


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> E' piaciuto tantissimo anche a me e lo condivido in pieno. Erano le cose che volevo dire io, ma mi sono persa stupidamente nella polemica con Joey(non che sia stupido fare polemica con lui, ma è stato stupido fare polemica anzichè concentrarsi sulle risposte utili a chi aveva aperto il 3d) in merito alle esperienze. Quindi mi astengo dal fare polemica con te.


A me pare che più di qualcosa di tuo alla nostra giovine amica tu l'abbia detto, francamente. 

(minchia che periodo brutto)


----------



## OcchiVerdi (23 Novembre 2012)

Zeeva ha detto:


> o 'sta ragazza ha _davvero _grossi problemi in famiglia,
> oppure vive troppo condizionata da un'educazione ricevuta, da aspettative di altri, dall'immagine che deve (vuole) dare di sè... in altre parole ha problemi ben più grossi che scegliere il moroso (o quali e quanti piselli prendere).


E' esattamente quello che ho interpretato io dai suo miseri e stringati post.  

Come si può parlare di amore associandolo ad un "futuro migliore"? è cinico ed infantile. Probabilmente condizionato da una mentalità standardizzata.

sempre che non si sia espressa male.


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Novembre 2012)

Zeeva ha detto:


> Io ho la fortuna, in questo caso, ma altre volte è sfortuna, di non essere assidua del forum e di non essere così in confidenza con gli altri, a differenza di molti di voi che sembra si conoscano non solo virtualmente (magari è pure proprio così).
> talvolta mi perdo nelle vostre battute...come succede quando si segue a singhiozzo una serie televisiva (l'ultima che mi ha "fregato" è stata _Dallas... _tanto per sottolineare l'età non più verde della sottoscritta, dopodichè:basta soap operas_).
> _Grazie per l'astensione : giuro che di polemiche ne faccio volentieri a meno, in questo periodo specialmente:nclpf:


Niente di personale o fuori dal forum. Mi riferivo al fatto che ultimamente alcune polemiche tra noi, tipo: 'ma tu nel 3d di due mesi fa... ma quella volta che io ti avevo detto, tu mi avevi risposto... ecc...' stanno diventando un po' spiacevoli, per quello dicevo di non voler polemizzare con Tebe...


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> A me pare che più di qualcosa di tuo alla nostra giovine amica tu l'abbia detto, francamente.
> 
> *(minchia che periodo brutto)*


sì...


----------



## Zeeva (23 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Niente di personale o fuori dal forum. Mi riferivo al fatto che ultimamente alcune polemiche tra noi, tipo: 'ma tu nel 3d di due mesi fa... ma quella volta che io ti avevo detto, tu mi avevi risposto... ecc...' stanno diventando un po' spiacevoli, per quello dicevo di non voler polemizzare con Tebe...


Ah, ecco.
cmq (l'ho già scritto almeno una volta) io qui faccio minestroni pazzeschi fra nomi, storie ecc.
ma di alcuni mi è rimasta addosso una bella sensazione, di altri meno.
Alcuni mi sono piaciuti "a pelle", altri ho imparato ad apprezzarli col tempo, post dopo post. Con certuni dovevo solo capire meglio, certi altri erano e rimangono indigesti.
come nel mondo fuori dal forum. In fondo è la stessa cosa.


----------



## MillePensieri (23 Novembre 2012)

Zeeva ha detto:


> [...]


Evito di quotare ancora il post di Zeeva, ma approvo, davvero bello.


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sì...



No, cioè, nel senso che l'ho proprio scritto male, non che sia un brutto periodo in generale. Vabbè.


----------



## dammi un nome (23 Novembre 2012)

*mamma Zeeva*

meglio non potevi risponderle.

approvato in pieno


----------



## Tebina (23 Novembre 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Tebe, solitamente quando si supera quello che è definibile come un limite, superarlo una seconda volta, una terza o una quarta diventa molto ma molto più facile, tradire è questo. Chi ha tradito una volta e non ha subito le conseguenze del tradimento...non avrà alcun problema nel farlo poi una seconda volta o una terza, anche con altri, direi che tradire a prescindere porta una persona ad essere una persona peggiore, sempre.
> Questa ragazzina sta scegliendo di fare i cazzi suoi per scegliere il meglio per se stessa, ma non dà la possibilità al suo fidanzato di avere la possibilità di scegliere se essere uno dei due o quindi nessuno dopo un paio di anni già da adesso, oppure altro.
> 
> Il peggior crimine dopo uccidere una persona è far perdere ad essa del tempo, tempo che scorre inesorabile verso la morte, perchè ogni secondo che viivi in maniera inutile, è un secondo ddi morte, nient'altro e questo fidanzato sta vivendo la sua storia con lei inutilmente, altamente inutilmente.
> ...


Daniele, comprendo il tuo pensiero e puoi avere ragione che superato il limite una volta poi è più facile, ma non è sempre così.
Io ho sempre scritto che credo nella bontà umana, a costo di passare per stupida, ma sono intimamente convinta che sbagliare aiuta a guardarsi dentro e a mettersi in gioco.
Noi non possiamo sapere se lei supererà il limite ancora.
Magari no.
Magari questa  esperienza la scaverà dentro e si sentirà una  merda e diventerà "migliore" perchè saprà, vissuto sulla sua pelle, se è negativo o meno.

Io credo sempre nella buona fede delle persone e do sempre. Sempre una chance.


----------



## Tebina (23 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> E' piaciuto tantissimo anche a me e lo condivido in pieno. Erano le cose che volevo dire io, ma mi sono persa stupidamente nella polemica con Joey(non che sia stupido fare polemica con lui, ma è stato stupido fare polemica anzichè concentrarsi sulle risposte utili a chi aveva aperto il 3d) in merito alle esperienze. Quindi mi astengo dal fare polemica con te.


Ma nessuna polemica.
Pur non essendo nelle mie corde ciò che ha scritto, mi rendo conto che è un bell'intervento e che è, per la mia sensibilità, l'unico intervento letto fino ad ora, che davvero può dare un punto di vista ad indecisa, che non mi sembra una traditrice seriale e da questa esperienza può imparare davvero molto.
In bene e in male.


----------



## Minerva (23 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> A me pare che più di qualcosa di tuo alla nostra giovine amica tu l'abbia detto, francamente.
> 
> (minchia che periodo brutto)


hai ragione


----------



## Zeeva (23 Novembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Evito di quotare ancora il post di Zeeva, ma approvo, davvero bello.





dammi un nome ha detto:


> meglio non potevi risponderle.
> 
> approvato in pieno


grazie ad entrambe

anche se...leggendo il titolo "Mamma Zeeva"....mi sono sentita un po' come Nonna Papera!!!:rotfl:


----------



## dammi un nome (23 Novembre 2012)

Zeeva ha detto:


> grazie ad entrambe
> 
> anche se...leggendo il titolo "Mamma Zeeva"....mi sono sentita un po' come Nonna Papera!!!:rotfl:



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOo bella gnocca!

è che pensavo alla mamma,come me,  non alla Donna!!

pure io ho un amore di 18 anni....


----------



## Zeeva (23 Novembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOo bella gnocca!  :forza:
> 
> è che pensavo alla mamma,come me,  non alla Donna!!
> 
> pure io ho un amore di 18 anni....



:up: 19 e 22


----------



## Quibbelqurz (24 Novembre 2012)

Tebina ha detto:


> questo tuo intervento mi è piaciuto  molto.
> Appena riesco a loggarmi vedo se posso approvarti


intanto l'ho fatto io


----------



## Zeeva (24 Novembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> intanto l'ho fatto io


----------



## VikyMaria (25 Novembre 2012)

Zeeva ha detto:


>



Zeeva, se posso dirtelo..... qui dal forum mi piaci tantissimo!!!! Per pensiero, ragionamenti, e modo di porti! Peccato da un lato non leggerti tutti i giorni.... ma magari come hai detto, e' proprio per queto che rimani cosi' obbiettiva, non e' una considerazione stupida.....

non credo di potere approvare, almeno, non vedo tasti da cliccare: ma neanche credo cio' ti interessi! 

Risposta questa mia, abbastanza inutile nel topic, ma..... volevo assolutamente scriverla! E senza contattarti in privato che, manco ci siam scambiate 2 battute.....

Con affetto, MV.


----------



## Tebe (25 Novembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> intanto l'ho fatto io



pure io


----------



## Tebe (25 Novembre 2012)

VikyMaria ha detto:


> Zeeva, se posso dirtelo..... qui dal forum mi piaci tantissimo!!!! Per pensiero, ragionamenti, e modo di porti! Peccato da un lato non leggerti tutti i giorni.... ma magari come hai detto, e' proprio per queto che rimani cosi' obbiettiva, non e' una considerazione stupida.....
> 
> non credo di potere approvare, almeno, non vedo tasti da cliccare: ma neanche credo cio' ti interessi!
> 
> ...




Sei un soffio di primavera.
Non farti spegnere mai.


----------



## VikyMaria (25 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Sei un soffio di primavera.
> Non farti spegnere mai.



Non mi vedo cosi' soffio di primavera..... ma grazie!

E pensa, io e te siam tanto simili, almeno: tanti ci accomunano.....

Quindi devi esserlo anche te, no???? 

:forza:


----------



## Tebe (25 Novembre 2012)

VikyMaria ha detto:


> Non mi vedo cosi' soffio di primavera..... ma grazie!
> 
> E pensa, io e te siam tanto simili, almeno: tanti ci accomunano.....
> 
> ...



davvero tanti ci accomunano?
Su cosa? Sul tradimento o sul modo di vivere la vita?
Non ho letto nulla nel merito, ma se tu l'hai preso come un complimento allora, forse, lo è anche se non ci metterei la mano sul fuoco.
Fonte?

E io non sono un soffio di primavera,no no.
Sono un bel vento.
:mrgreen:


----------



## Zeeva (25 Novembre 2012)

VikyMaria ha detto:


> Zeeva, se posso dirtelo..... qui dal forum mi piaci tantissimo!!!! Per pensiero, ragionamenti, e modo di porti! Peccato da un lato non leggerti tutti i giorni.... ma magari come hai detto, e' proprio per queto che rimani cosi' obbiettiva, non e' una considerazione stupida.....
> 
> non credo di potere approvare, almeno, non vedo tasti da cliccare: ma neanche credo cio' ti interessi!
> 
> ...


E' molto, molto bello ciò che mi hai scritto, MV, ti ringrazio!
...ma...sei sicura che davvero vorresti leggermi tutti i giorni? (come sai...non ho il dono della sintesi!)
Gironzolerò qua e là, leggendo un po' più di te: finora ho letto solo qualche intervento (lucido e ben scritto ed anche qualcuno spiritoso) ma non ho ancora avuto modo di cogliere bene...


----------



## passante (25 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> davvero tanti ci accomunano?
> Su cosa? Sul tradimento o sul modo di vivere la vita?
> Non ho letto nulla nel merito, ma se tu l'hai preso come un complimento allora, forse, lo è anche se non ci metterei la mano sul fuoco.
> Fonte?
> ...


il vento spettina


----------



## Tebe (25 Novembre 2012)

passante ha detto:


> il vento spettina


...e da fastidio:mrgreen:


----------



## Valeniente (25 Novembre 2012)

Basta non dare eccessivo peso all'estetica e trovare un buon riparo.


----------



## Valeniente (25 Novembre 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Tebe, solitamente quando si supera quello che è definibile come un limite, superarlo una seconda volta, una terza o una quarta diventa molto ma molto più facile, tradire è questo. Chi ha tradito una volta e non ha subito le conseguenze del tradimento...non avrà alcun problema nel farlo poi una seconda volta o una terza, anche con altri, direi che tradire a prescindere porta una persona ad essere una persona peggiore, sempre.
> Questa ragazzina sta scegliendo di fare i cazzi suoi per scegliere il meglio per se stessa, ma non dà la possibilità al suo fidanzato di avere la possibilità di scegliere se essere uno dei due o quindi nessuno dopo un paio di anni già da adesso, oppure altro.
> 
> Il peggior crimine dopo uccidere una persona è far perdere ad essa del tempo, tempo che scorre inesorabile verso la morte, perchè ogni secondo che viivi in maniera inutile, è un secondo ddi morte, nient'altro e questo fidanzato sta vivendo la sua storia con lei inutilmente, altamente inutilmente.
> ...


Hai ragione in tutti e due i giudizi, chi tradisce e la fa franca, persevera.

Chi tradisce, oltre al dolore che procura, fa perdere all'altro anni preziosi e la possibilità di farsi una vita diversa e di trovarsi qualcuno più sincero.


----------



## Tebina (25 Novembre 2012)

Valeniente ha detto:


> Hai ragione in tutti e due i giudizi, chi tradisce e la fa franca, persevera.
> 
> Chi tradisce, oltre al dolore che procura, fa perdere all'altro anni preziosi e la possibilità di farsi una vita diversa e di trovarsi qualcuno più sincero.


ogni tradimento è una storia a se.
E ogni storia è diversa, farne un calderone è dannoso.


----------



## Non Registrato (25 Novembre 2012)

Per quanto sia diverso da caso a caso, i traditi soffrono sempre.


----------



## Tebina (25 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Per quanto sia diverso da caso a caso, i traditi soffrono sempre.


anche i traditori, quando il tradimento è messo in atto per problemi.


----------



## AnnaBlume (25 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> hai ragione, ma io trovo più egoistico prendere una decisione che ha il 50% di probabilità di essere sbagliata.
> Sta scoprendo una parte di se stessa che non pensava di avere e si sta mappando. Cosa c'è di sbagliato? Il fidanzato che aspetta? Ok. Ma mi sembra che lei si stia facendo delle domande. Molti non se le fanno e vanno per la loro strada fottendosene alla stra grande.
> 
> Ognuno di noi è diverso e *se per te la giovane età non è determinante, per me molto spesso si.*
> L'esperienza insegna, non il non vivere cose.


Io sono d'accordo, se ho ben capito l'età. Se ha 19, 20 anni (come mi pare di aver capito), per me le cose si possono misurare con minor severità. Essù, a parte il fatto che avere quell'età adesso è decisamente diverso da averla avuta 20 anni fa, ma poi, voi, giovanissime, eravate perfettamente integre, coerenti, serie esattamente come adesso? Non è mica un personaggio di _piccole donne_! Io credo che quell'età sia l'età dell'esperire. Anche atti che poi, in seguito, abbandoni o verso i quali maturi una critica feroce o totale. Chi non s'è sbronzato, a quell'età, chi non ha fatto un giro di sostanze? Chi non ha fatto cose che ora mai e poi mai farebbe? Non so, ma chiederle serietà da adulti sarebbe un errore, perché adulta non è: è poco più di una bimba!. Se poi, volesse lasciare il fidanzato, proprio perché troppo giovane per fidanzarsi non sapendo nemmeno che vuol dire, ci sta. Ma lasciarlo perché "sta facendo errori imperdonabili", da pagare con l'ergastolo emotivo no, eh. Sono ragazzi, possono sbagliare. Se non lo fanno adesso, quando, allora? Sarà lei a giudicarsi, piano piano, ed abbandonare gesti che non le piacciono, semmai. Io credo. Tutto questo rigore a me mette ansia.


----------



## AnnaBlume (25 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Cosa fa crescere e cosa no varia da individuo ad individuo. In genere non fanno crescere le decisioni che si prendono, ma quello che ne consegue, quindi LE ESPERIENZE. Non è materialmente lo scegliere che ti accresce. Senza contare che tecnicamente decidere di tenere aperte due relazioni parallele, lo dice il vebro che ho utilizzato non a caso, di per sè è già una scelta. Ma alla fine l'esperienza che ne trarrà la giovane amica del thread sarà la conseguenza, qualcunque cosa decida di fare.




quoto, non posso approvare 

e poi, leggerezza. Non serietà lapidea a quell'età. Leggerezza.


----------



## AnnaBlume (25 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Il nesso è che parlare di tradimento coi traditi è come parlare di corda a casa dell'impiccato, molto semplicemente. Il discorso lo tirerai sempre dalla parte del giusto o sbagliato, appunto, in modo manicheo. A prescindere.




hm, necessariamente manichea, dici? A me non sembra sempre vero, ma magari sbaglio.


----------



## Valeniente (25 Novembre 2012)

*solo un alibi per i traditori*

Mi sembra troppo comodo sostenere che anche i traditori soffrono perchè dietro il tradimento c'è un problema di coppia.

Ne hanno parlato con l'altro del problema prima di tradire?

Perchè prima accettano tutto e poi, di nascosto, tradiscono?

Con tutta la buona volontà  non riesco proprio a trovare una scusante per loro.

Meno ancora quando il tradimento non è occasionale e non è il primo.


----------



## AnnaBlume (25 Novembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> a me sembra che foste in più d'uno
> ma non è importante, rilevavo
> 
> il fatto è che si dà per assoluto, infinito e condannabile uno stato che per lei è cosa di qualche mese
> ...



e quoto anche questo, con gioia.


----------



## Tebe (25 Novembre 2012)

Valeniente ha detto:


> *Mi sembra troppo comodo sostenere che anche i traditori soffrono perchè dietro il tradimento c'è un problema di coppia.*
> 
> Ne hanno parlato con l'altro del problema prima di tradire?
> 
> ...


Ok, la mia esperienza quando sono stata tradita è stata diversa.
Io non ero in ascolto. Non è stata tutta colpa mia ovvio, ma è un fatto che. Non ero. In ascolto.

E molti traditi con cui parlo,hanno ammesso di non esserlo stato.
Molti altri ovviamente si.

Per il secondo neretto, quella è tutta un altra storia.


----------



## AnnaBlume (25 Novembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Evito di quotare ancora il post di Zeeva, ma approvo, davvero bello.



vero, specie The Big Kahuna. Ho letto adesso 25, non 19 o 20. Ma sono bimbe lo stesso, per me, specie adesso. Specie se appena uscite di casa.


----------



## Tebe (25 Novembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> hm, necessariamente manichea, dici? A me non sembra sempre vero, ma magari sbaglio.



tu sei una fedele fuori dal coro:mrgreen:
Praticamente un eccezione che NON conferma la regola:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## tesla (25 Novembre 2012)

Tebina ha detto:


> anche i traditori, quando il tradimento è messo in atto per problemi.



permettimi di dire che i grandi numeri parlano di traditi distrutti e traditori al massimo _inquieti _ per ciò che hanno fatto.
a parte il tradimento "reattivo", quello di quanti hanno subito  e dopo un po' cedono anch'essi, mi fa semplicemente ribrezzo l'idea di commuovermi di fronte a scopatori clandestini.
tebe, si può sempre parlare eh, cercare di risolvere o scegliere strade alternative, non c'è scritto da nessuna parte che i problemi si risolvono trombando random


----------



## Tebe (25 Novembre 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> permettimi di dire che i grandi numeri parlano di traditi distrutti e traditori al massimo _inquieti _ per ciò che hanno fatto.
> a parte il tradimento "reattivo", quello di quanti hanno subito  e dopo un po' cedono anch'essi, mi fa semplicemente ribrezzo l'idea di commuovermi di fronte a scopatori clandestini.
> tebe, si può sempre parlare eh, cercare di risolvere o scegliere strade alternative, non c'è scritto da nessuna parte che i* problemi si risolvono trombando random*


infatti così non è. E non l'ho mai detto.
Lo stai dicendo tu e mi trovi pure d'accordo.
Chi scopa random è uno che scopa random.
Il resto è altro.
ma se non vedi la differenza i discorsi sono infiniti e purtroppo senza sbocco.


----------



## AnnaBlume (25 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> tu sei una fedele fuori dal coro:mrgreen:
> Praticamente un eccezione che NON conferma la regola:mrgreen::mrgreen:



No, sono un troll. O Toy


----------



## Tebe (25 Novembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> No, sono un troll. O Toy


ah già, dimenticavo.
Più troll però, Toy direi di no.
Comunque tranquilla. 
E' una roba endemica. Anche quando sono entrata io per un pò alcuni avevano la certezza che:
1) fossi un troll
2) Fossi qualcuno dei vecchi entrato sotto mentite spoglie
3) Qualcuno che continuava a postare sul forum ma che aveva la doppia personalità.
4) varie ed eventuali

:mrgreen:


----------



## tesla (25 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> infatti così non è. E non l'ho mai detto.
> Lo stai dicendo tu e mi trovi pure d'accordo.
> Chi scopa random è uno che scopa random.
> Il resto è altro.
> ma se non vedi la differenza i discorsi sono infiniti e purtroppo senza sbocco.



per "random" non intendo gente a nastro che sfila sotto, intendo gente che non si ama e con la quale non si intende costruire niente. se non trastullarsi reciprocamente le parti intime :mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (25 Novembre 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> per "random" non intendo gente a nastro che sfila sotto,* intendo gente che non si ama e con la quale non si intende costruire niente.* se non trastullarsi reciprocamente le parti intime :mrgreen:


Continuo a non capire mi spiace.
Il neretto vuol dire che non sei nemmeno una coppia e non stai insieme, quindi non è nemmeno tradimento.


----------



## tesla (25 Novembre 2012)

non ci capisco più niente.
che tradimento è se non si sta insieme? nessuno.
è tradimento se stai con una persona e intanto la tradisci, sostenendo di avere problemi esistenziali che, ripeto, non vedo perchè vadano risolti trombando altri


----------



## Tebe (25 Novembre 2012)

Tebina ha detto:


> anche i traditori, quando il tradimento è messo in atto per problemi.





tesla ha detto:


> permettimi di dire che i grandi numeri parlano di traditi distrutti e traditori al massimo _inquieti _ per ciò che hanno fatto.
> a parte il tradimento "reattivo", quello di quanti hanno subito  e dopo un po' cedono anch'essi, mi fa semplicemente ribrezzo l'idea di commuovermi di fronte a scopatori clandestini.
> tebe, si può sempre parlare eh, cercare di risolvere o scegliere strade alternative, non c'è scritto da nessuna parte che i problemi si risolvono trombando random





Tebe ha detto:


> infatti così non è. E non l'ho mai detto.
> Lo stai dicendo tu e mi trovi pure d'accordo.
> Chi scopa random è uno che scopa random.
> Il resto è altro.
> ma se non vedi la differenza i discorsi sono infiniti e purtroppo senza sbocco.





tesla ha detto:


> per "random" non intendo gente a nastro che sfila sotto,* intendo gente che non si ama e con la quale non si intende costruire niente. se non trastullarsi reciprocamente le parti intime* :mrgreen:





Tebe ha detto:


> Continuo a non capire mi spiace.
> Il neretto vuol dire che non sei nemmeno una coppia e non stai insieme, quindi non è nemmeno tradimento.





tesla ha detto:


> non ci capisco più niente.
> che tradimento è se non si sta insieme? nessuno.
> è tradimento se stai con una persona e intanto la tradisci, sostenendo di avere problemi esistenziali che, ripeto, non vedo perchè vadano risolti trombando altri


ma infatti sei tu che fai tutto uguale.
Io no.
Dici una cosa e poi un altra.
Io dico che UN tradimento non è una roba random, tu mi rispondi con la gente che non si ama e non costruisce.
Io ho risposto allora che a quel punto non è nemmeno tradimento, perchè che senso ha stare insieme se non ci si ama?
E tu rispondi che se non si sta insieme non è tradimento.

Il punto è sempre uno credo.
Tu sostieni che anche UN tradimento è una cosa random da scopatore che non ama e non costruisce, io no.
Vorrei farti parlare con mattia, che mi ha tradita per mancanze o problemi.
Sarebbe uno scambio interessante, chissà se almeno fra voi vi capite


----------



## lunaiena (25 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma infatti sei tu che fai tutto uguale.
> Io no.
> Dici una cosa e poi un altra.
> Io dico che UN tradimento non è una roba random, tu mi rispondi con la gente che non si ama e non costruisce.
> ...



Peró scusa tu sostieni che Mattia quanto ti ha tradita lo ha fatto pperchè non eri in ascolto
Quindi mi viene da pensare che forse qualche problemino c'era ...
mi sbaglio??
sicuramente ho letto male...


----------



## tesla (25 Novembre 2012)

giuro non ci capisco più niente 
ho la sensazione che ci sia un punto in cui non ci siamo capite e tutto sembra incomprensibile e contraddittorio


----------



## Tebina (25 Novembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Peró scusa tu sostieni che Mattia quanto ti ha tradita lo ha fatto pperchè non eri in ascolto
> Quindi mi viene da pensare che forse qualche problemino c'era ...
> mi sbaglio??
> sicuramente ho letto male...


.............qualche?
Avevamo una montagna di problemi.
mai negato e sempre detto soprattutto qui.
Genitrice, cancro, lui immaturo, io super donna...finchè ho mollato l'ascolto perchè avevo altri problemi da affrontare e di fatto non avevo più voglia di ripetere cose che ripetevo da anni e rimbalzavano su un muro di gomma.
Lui diceva le stesse cose.
Ed ecco il tradimento.


----------



## Tebe (25 Novembre 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> giuro non ci capisco più niente
> ho la sensazione che ci sia un punto in cui non ci siamo capite e tutto sembra incomprensibile e contraddittorio



tesluccia, flapflap, ritira la katana:mrgreen:, quando dico che anche i traditori hanno un cuore tu ti trasformi in..


----------



## Zeeva (25 Novembre 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> permettimi di dire che i grandi numeri parlano di traditi distrutti e traditori al massimo _inquieti _ per ciò che hanno fatto.
> a parte il tradimento "reattivo", quello di quanti hanno subito  e dopo un po' cedono anch'essi, mi fa semplicemente ribrezzo l'idea di commuovermi di fronte a scopatori clandestini.
> tebe, si può sempre parlare eh, cercare di risolvere o scegliere strade alternative, non c'è scritto da nessuna parte che i problemi si risolvono trombando random


quoto e approvo:up:


----------



## lunaiena (25 Novembre 2012)

Tebina ha detto:


> .............qualche?
> Avevamo una montagna di problemi.
> mai negato e sempre detto soprattutto qui.
> Genitrice, cancro, lui immaturo, io super donna...finchè ho mollato l'ascolto perchè avevo altri problemi da affrontare e di fatto non avevo più voglia di ripetere cose che ripetevo da anni e rimbalzavano su un muro di gomma.
> ...



Si lo so che non hai mai negato...

È meglio che mi rilegga tutto ...anche me sembra ci sia un punto di non comprensione


----------



## Tebina (25 Novembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Si lo so che non hai mai negato...
> 
> È meglio che mi rilegga tutto ...anche me sembra ci sia un punto di non comprensione


ma sinceramente non capisco cosa non si capisca.
I tradimenti non sono tutti uguali e sostengo che chi non è un traditore seriale è colpevole certo, ma che sia da mettere alla gogna come lo stronzo immondo non lo accetto.
Perchè la "colpa", con diverse modalità, è di entrambi.
Non è che se sei fedele e va tutto bene un mattino ti svegli e decidi di zompare a destra e sinistra,questa è solo una ragione di comodo, e quello che noto spesso e che si fa di ogni erba un fascio, mentre invece anche i traditi ( e parlo per esperienza) hanno la loro dose di "colpa"
Quando leggo che bisogna parlare e bla bla, dico. E' vero, ma se ad un certo punto non si parla la stessa lingua diventa un bagno di sangue ed ecco che si cede.
magari no, ma magari si.
Poi ripeto. E' sintomatico che almeno nella mia coppia, chi ha tradito è stato il non traditore.
Buffo no?
E sai perchè ha tradito lui?
Perchè era quello duro e puro, con una flessibilità pari ad una lastra di marmo mentre io, la traditrice, non ci ho nemmeno pensato.


----------



## MillePensieri (25 Novembre 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> permettimi di dire che i grandi numeri parlano di traditi distrutti e traditori al massimo _inquieti _ per ciò che hanno fatto.
> a parte il tradimento "reattivo", quello di quanti hanno subito  e dopo un po' cedono anch'essi, mi fa semplicemente ribrezzo l'idea di commuovermi di fronte a scopatori clandestini.
> tebe, si può sempre parlare eh, cercare di risolvere o scegliere strade alternative, non c'è scritto da nessuna parte che i problemi si risolvono trombando random


quoto e approvo

anche se la "mosca bianca" che ho in casa mi costringe ad editare dopo tanto tempo, un'eccezione in un uno sciame di inquieti.


----------



## Non RegistratoB (26 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma infatti sei tu che fai tutto uguale.
> Io no.
> Dici una cosa e poi un altra.
> Io dico che UN tradimento non è una roba random, tu mi rispondi con la gente che non si ama e non costruisce.
> ...



a me le parole di Tesla sembrano chiare e coerenti.
random, ovvero solo per trastullo, senza sentimenti, senza coinvolgimento e volonta di costruire CON le/gli amanti.
chiaro che la premessa è una coppia in atto e uno dei due che divaga.


----------



## Daniele (26 Novembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Peró scusa tu sostieni che Mattia quanto ti ha tradita lo ha fatto pperchè non eri in ascolto
> Quindi mi viene da pensare che forse qualche problemino c'era ...
> mi sbaglio??
> sicuramente ho letto male...


Allora, io penso che chi tradisce perchè pensa che ci siano dei problemi o quant'altro...non ha meno responsabilità di chi tradisce come Lothar, è solo molto meno stronzo.
Perchè questo? Perchè chi tradisce perchè ci sono problemi è tra le peggiori delle persone, quelle persone di cui non puoi affidarti se la situazione non è ottimale, sono quelle persone con cui non puoi condividere la vita, in quanto allle prime avvisaglie di problemi si smutanderanno in fretta e ti lasceranno non solo nella tua cacca, ma inuna situazione della precedente.
Io non capisco i traditori non pentiti, comprendo solo quelli che hanno detto chiaramente che è stata una grande cazzata e che sono stati delle emerite teste di cazzo, ma siccome questa presa di posizione è da pochissimi, penso di stimare poco chi si diverte a giocare con la vita altrui, ovviamente ci sono dei distinguo, ma che non sto a scrivere qui.
Comprendo molto di più le persone di quanto possa apparire, so però solo che una ragazzina giovane lontana da casa deve pensare che questa situazione non le da il diritto di fare quello che vuole, che anzi, ha magggiori responsabilità, in quanto come studente fuori sde sta consumando soldi non suoi peer i suoi studi e lei come sputtana parte di quel tempo? Uscendo con un uomo più vecchio di lei, prendendo per il culo i genitori che pensano di avere una figlia che meriti i loro sforzi per lo studio e un findanzato che si fida di lei, perchè è dura, come mi disse chiaramente un mio amico che ha vissuto la  stessa cosa.
Testare per capirsi è giusto, ma fare cose immorali e  contrarie ad una persona, la reputo solo una bastardata che può comportare una tua crescita o vantaggio ma alle spese di un'altra persona, quindi dico a questa ragazzina, cresci e pensa che il fulcro del mondo non sei tu, ed ora che sei traditrice il fulcro del mondo non solo non sei tu, ma ne hai da muoverti per valere un qualcosa come donna.

Auguri e spera di smettere con l'adolescenza.


----------



## lunaiena (26 Novembre 2012)

Tebina ha detto:


> ma sinceramente non capisco cosa non si capisca.
> I tradimenti non sono tutti uguali e sostengo che chi non è un traditore seriale è colpevole certo, ma che sia da mettere alla gogna come lo stronzo immondo non lo accetto.
> Perchè la "colpa", con diverse modalità, è di entrambi.
> Non è che se sei fedele e va tutto bene un mattino ti svegli e decidi di zompare a destra e sinistra,questa è solo una ragione di comodo, e quello che noto spesso e che si fa di ogni erba un fascio, mentre invece anche i traditi ( e parlo per esperienza) hanno la loro dose di "colpa"
> ...


Tesla faacendo un discorso generico afferma che non si risolvono problemi tradendo ...penso che lo affermi su esperienza personale ...
Tu fai un discorso più chiuso basandoti sulla tua di esperienza personale ...

concordo sul neretto...
e ritornando all'argomento del 3d non saprei cosa consigliare...io se credo in una cosa non la metto in dubbio...
E quando ho dei dubbi mi ritiro da sola e penso cosa è più giusto per me ...non mi baso su un'innamoramento che potrebbe essere anche temporaneo .
L'amore è una brutta bestia  che può condizionare la vita e prima di affrontarlo ci si dovrebbe realizzarsi in altri campi...


----------



## Tebe (26 Novembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Tesla faacendo un discorso generico afferma che non si risolvono problemi tradendo ...penso che lo affermi su esperienza personale ...
> *Tu fai un discorso più chiuso basandoti sulla tua di esperienza personale ..*.
> 
> concordo sul neretto...
> ...



Non ho mai scritto o detto che tradendo, per chi non è traditore, vuol dire risolvere problemi. Perchè chi non è abituato a farlo o crede nel valore della fedeltà quando cade, cade e si fa male. Tanto. Qualsiasi cosa si possa dire.
Ognuno ragiona per quello che è e per le proprie esperienze.

E non è solo la mia esperienza personale ma è l'esperienza di molti traditi con cui mi confronto, non sul forum ma in pv.


----------



## Tebe (26 Novembre 2012)

e aggiungo, considerato che la fedeltà non è un parametro che ricerco nella coppia, che tutti i miei discorsi sono proprio perchè sono in ascolto dei traditi, ed è stato "grazie" a quello che ha "passato" mattia, da non traditore, che mi si è aperto un mondo.
Che ovviamente io non avrei capito, essendo su un altro pianeta su questi discorsi.


----------



## lunaiena (26 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non ho mai scritto o detto che tradendo, per chi non è traditore, vuol dire risolvere problemi. Perchè chi non è abituato a farlo o crede nel valore della fedeltà quando cade, cade e si fa male. Tanto. Qualsiasi cosa si possa dire.
> Ognuno ragiona per quello che è e per le proprie esperienze.
> 
> E non è solo la mia esperienza personale ma è l'esperienza di molti traditi con cui mi confronto, non sul forum ma in pv.


Ok ho capito ...
npn ci si capisce ....ma è colpa mia che non riesco a spiegarmi


----------



## Non Registrato-Indecisa (4 Dicembre 2012)

indecisa ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti
> è la prima volta che scrivo in questo forum ed è la prima volta in cui mi trovo questa "situazione".
> Non ho nessuno con cui parlarne: nessuno mi capirebbe e mi crederebbe capace di una cosa simile.
> Per impegni universitari mi sono trasferita 8 mesi fa a circa 900 km di distanza da casa, genitori, amici e fidanzato.
> Fino a qui tutto abbastanza nella norma se non fosse che qui ho trovato una persona più grande con la quale mi trovo molto bene e con la quale ho cominciato una relazione. Ma tutte le mattine mi assilla l'idea che nessuno lo sa e per il momento può saperlo perché significherebbe perdere tutto quello che ho costruito fino ad ora con fidanzato e perderei per sempre genitori e amici che non mi sosterrebbero in alcun modo. Sono in seria difficoltà: tornare a casa e dimenticare tutto o rimanere e perdere tutto? Ho paura


Eccomi, non ricordo più i dati per accedere...ho letto solo oggi i vostri commenti, suggerimenti, insulti...
Volevo aggiornarvi...ho in qualche modo confessato e sono rientrata a casa. Le persone che mi conoscono e vogliono bene sostengono che la scelta ottimale sia rimanere qui e cercare di recuperare il recuperabile e che la mia vita fuori casa fosse un solo fuggire ai problemi...Bene io non ho ancora capito bene cosa fare perché è indubbio che quella persona (non sposata) mi manchi... quindi sono al punto di dover scegliere tra quello che è giusto fare e quello che vorrei fare...Che casotto


----------



## lunaiena (4 Dicembre 2012)

Non Registrato-Indecisa ha detto:


> Eccomi, non ricordo più i dati per accedere...ho letto solo oggi i vostri commenti, suggerimenti, insulti...
> Volevo aggiornarvi...ho in qualche modo confessato e sono rientrata a casa. Le persone che mi conoscono e vogliono bene sostengono che la scelta ottimale sia rimanere qui e cercare di recuperare il recuperabile e che la mia vita fuori casa fosse un solo fuggire ai problemi...Bene io non ho ancora capito bene cosa fare perché è indubbio che quella persona (non sposata) mi manchi... quindi sono al punto di dover scegliere tra quello che è giusto fare e quello che vorrei fare...Che casotto



A che problemi sfuggi?

Cosa consideri giusto fare e per chi lo faresti?
E cosa vorresti fare?

In ogni caso fai quello che ritieni giusto per te e non per altri...


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Dicembre 2012)

Non Registrato-Indecisa ha detto:


> Eccomi, non ricordo più i dati per accedere...ho letto solo oggi i vostri commenti, suggerimenti, insulti...
> Volevo aggiornarvi...ho in qualche modo confessato e sono rientrata a casa. Le persone che mi conoscono e vogliono bene sostengono che la scelta ottimale sia rimanere qui e cercare di recuperare il recuperabile e che la mia vita fuori casa fosse un solo fuggire ai problemi...Bene io non ho ancora capito bene cosa fare perché è indubbio che quella persona (non sposata) mi manchi... quindi sono al punto di dover scegliere tra quello che è giusto fare e quello che vorrei fare...Che casotto


avevo letto che cagasotto, te lo giuro. E ti avevo dato ragione, pure. Ma cosa fai????? Ma fai quello che vuoi, no? Non hai legami, non hai vincoli, stai lì ad ascoltare i saggi consigli? Fra un mese sei punto e a capo, se non ascolti il cuore.


----------



## Nausicaa (4 Dicembre 2012)

Non Registrato-Indecisa ha detto:


> Eccomi, non ricordo più i dati per accedere...ho letto solo oggi i vostri commenti, suggerimenti, insulti...
> Volevo aggiornarvi...ho in qualche modo confessato e sono rientrata a casa. Le persone che mi conoscono e vogliono bene sostengono che la scelta ottimale sia rimanere qui e cercare di recuperare il recuperabile e che la mia vita fuori casa fosse un solo fuggire ai problemi...Bene io non ho ancora capito bene cosa fare perché è indubbio che quella persona (non sposata) mi manchi... quindi sono al punto di dover scegliere tra quello che è giusto fare e quello che vorrei fare...Che casotto



Uscire di casa un fuggire dai problemi?

Cara, uscire di casa è uno dei passi più importanti per diventare grande.
Non è che chiusa in casa, fuori dalle tentazioni, risolverai i tuoi pensieri e dubbi. Ce li hai e te li tieni. 

I genitori amano avere i figli in casa. Soprattutto in certe culture. Ma non è sano rimanerci come in un nido confortevole e protetto fino a che non sia ora di spostarsi in un atro.

Per me, sei uscita, ti sei trovata nel mondo vero, hai fatto esperienze e sbagli. Tradire è sbagliato. Ma magari ti può dare l'esperienza di capire che solo perchè col fidanzato non ci stai malaccio, non è che devi vederlo come il sacro graal e dare per scontato che il tuo futuro sia unicamente con lui.

Fai bene a troncare col tipo grande. Ma esci, esci, esci di casa...


----------



## Daniele (5 Dicembre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Per me, sei uscita, ti sei trovata nel mondo vero, hai fatto esperienze e sbagli. Tradire è sbagliato. Ma magari ti può dare l'esperienza di capire che solo perchè col fidanzato non ci stai malaccio, non è che devi vederlo come il sacro graal e dare per scontato che il tuo futuro sia unicamente con lui.
> 
> Fai bene a troncare col tipo grande. Ma esci, esci, esci di casa...


Però Nausicaa, ha fatto uno sbaglio imperdonabile, tu potrai non essere daccordo con me, ma il tradimento è uno sbaglio che non va mai fatto, una esperienza che comunque sia non fa crescere, mette solo in dubbio tante cose di noi e dopo...dopo si arriva a comunque non conoscere se stessi, al contrario di quello che si professa in questo forum. Ho conosciuto alcune donne che hanno tradito ed anche uomini, solo una donna ha imparato qualcosa, ha imparato che se sia finita la storia con chi gli stava affianco, il tempo che ha speso lui con lei valeva molto, ma molto di più di un tradimento, che quel tempo sarebbero stati ricordi, per lei e per lui e che avevano più valore della fregola, mentre le altre...hanno messo in dubbio quello che avevano, hanno distrutto quello che credevano di essere, si sono ricostruite pensando di essere diverse e poi...poi si sono ritrovate quelle di prima, con l'aggravante di essere state alquanto troie.

Perchè ripeto, e farà male a chi ha tradito ed è una persona anche a modo, ma una donna che tradisce, che sia ignorata, che sia stronza o che sia idiota ha solo una definizione, troia, poi come dico potrà essere una persona piacevolissima, di una intelligenza sopraffina, ma permane ad essere anche quella cosa brutta che ho detto.

Poi per l'uomo non c'è la stessa parola, ma considero gli uomini che tradiscono alla stregua delle donne che tradiscono, anzi peggio, perchè molti di loro lo fanno come droga, per la propria autostima, merdacce che non sono altro, si stimano solo di se stessi, mentre decisamente delle persone decenti li considerano larve umane.


----------



## Nausicaa (5 Dicembre 2012)

Daniele, che ti posso dire?

Che lei si chiuda in casa dopo il tradimento mi sembra una fesseria galattica, che le fa solo chiudere gli occhi.

Il resto, scusa, scusa, scusa davvero, ma in questo istante non mi interessa.


----------



## Lui (5 Dicembre 2012)

*daniele*

non capisco perchè tu debba definire Troie le donne che tradiscono. Si tradisce per tanti motivi, non solo per sesso.


----------



## milli (5 Dicembre 2012)

Non Registrato-Indecisa ha detto:


> Eccomi, non ricordo più i dati per accedere...ho letto solo oggi i vostri commenti, suggerimenti, insulti...
> Volevo aggiornarvi...ho in qualche modo confessato e sono rientrata a casa. Le persone che mi conoscono e vogliono bene sostengono che la scelta ottimale sia rimanere qui e cercare di recuperare il recuperabile e che la mia vita fuori casa fosse un solo fuggire ai problemi...Bene io non ho ancora capito bene cosa fare perché è indubbio che quella persona (non sposata) mi manchi... quindi sono al punto di dover scegliere tra quello che è giusto fare e quello che vorrei fare...Che casotto



Forse riuscire a coniugare le due cose: quello che vorrai fare sarà anche quello che è giusto. E il metro di giudizio sei tu perchèla vita èla tua e devi cercare di viverla come senti che sia giusto.


----------



## contepinceton (5 Dicembre 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Però Nausicaa, ha fatto uno sbaglio imperdonabile, tu potrai non essere daccordo con me, ma il tradimento è uno sbaglio che non va mai fatto, una esperienza che comunque sia non fa crescere, mette solo in dubbio tante cose di noi e dopo...dopo si arriva a comunque non conoscere se stessi, al contrario di quello che si professa in questo forum. Ho conosciuto alcune donne che hanno tradito ed anche uomini, solo una donna ha imparato qualcosa, ha imparato che se sia finita la storia con chi gli stava affianco, il tempo che ha speso lui con lei valeva molto, ma molto di più di un tradimento, che quel tempo sarebbero stati ricordi, per lei e per lui e che avevano più valore della fregola, mentre le altre...hanno messo in dubbio quello che avevano, hanno distrutto quello che credevano di essere, si sono ricostruite pensando di essere diverse e poi...poi si sono ritrovate quelle di prima, con l'aggravante di essere state alquanto troie.
> 
> Perchè ripeto, e farà male a chi ha tradito ed è una persona anche a modo, ma una donna che tradisce, che sia ignorata, che sia stronza o che sia idiota ha solo una definizione, troia, poi come dico potrà essere una persona piacevolissima, di una intelligenza sopraffina, ma permane ad essere anche quella cosa brutta che ho detto.
> 
> Poi per l'uomo non c'è la stessa parola, ma considero gli uomini che tradiscono alla stregua delle donne che tradiscono, anzi peggio, perchè molti di loro lo fanno come droga, per la propria autostima, merdacce che non sono altro, si stimano solo di se stessi, mentre decisamente delle persone decenti li considerano larve umane.


Hai mai letto il Beccaria?
Dei delitti e delle pene...


----------



## Daniele (6 Dicembre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Daniele, che ti posso dire?
> 
> Che lei si chiuda in casa dopo il tradimento mi sembra una fesseria galattica, che le fa solo chiudere gli occhi.
> 
> Il resto, scusa, scusa, scusa davvero, ma in questo istante non mi interessa.


Che si chiuda in casa no, ma che abbia intuito di non avere la maturità per vivere da sola è evidente!
Uscire di casa è un gran passo, tranne per chi va fuori per studiare, solo incapaci bambinetti che escono di casa per trombare o bere e ogni tanto studiare...
Questa ragazzina è uscita per studiare, è il meglio che è riuscita a fare è solo scopare con un uomo più vecchio di lei, non dico che debba stare chiusa in casa, ma è evidentmente immatura sia per studiare all'università che per gestire una vita da sola con i soldi di papà e mamma.

Mi spiace, ma già considero poco chi va fuori per studiare e pensa solo a scopare o bere, ma questa qui che era fidanzata...si è fatta dare giù tradendo ed ora deve vivere come se nulla fosse...che impari che ogni scelta porta a pagarne le conseguenze, diventerà pendolare per studiare e non fuori sede e forse potrà lasciare il suo fidanzato renna e veramente studiare facendosi un culetto tanto.

Figli e figlie di papà!!!


----------



## Diletta (6 Dicembre 2012)

lui ha detto:


> non capisco perchè tu debba definire Troie le donne che tradiscono. Si tradisce per tanti motivi, non solo per sesso.



Il perché è molto semplice:
l'appellativo Troia è usato in senso dispregiativo, sesso o non sesso, e fa anche molto bene ad usarlo.
E chi tradisce se lo merita in pieno.


----------



## lunasole (6 Dicembre 2012)

*non*



indecisa ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti
> è la prima volta che scrivo in questo forum ed è la prima volta in cui mi trovo questa "situazione".
> Non ho nessuno con cui parlarne: nessuno mi capirebbe e mi crederebbe capace di una cosa simile.
> Per impegni universitari mi sono trasferita 8 mesi fa a circa 900 km di distanza da casa, genitori, amici e fidanzato.
> Fino a qui tutto abbastanza nella norma se non fosse che qui ho trovato una persona più grande con la quale mi trovo molto bene e con la quale ho cominciato una relazione. Ma tutte le mattine mi assilla l'idea che nessuno lo sa e per il momento può saperlo perché significherebbe perdere tutto quello che ho costruito fino ad ora con fidanzato e perderei per sempre genitori e amici che non mi sosterrebbero in alcun modo. Sono in seria difficoltà: tornare a casa e dimenticare tutto o rimanere e perdere tutto? Ho paura


perderesti per sempre genitori e amici..perchè in quanto tali ti appoggerebbero per ogni tua scelta!!!!!!
o almeno dovrebbe essere così, io farei cosi con mio figlio e i miei e amici e so che loro farebbero così con me...soprattutto i miei genitori!
quindi secondo me di questo non devi preoccuparti....sai tu cosa provi per il fidanzato e cosa per il "nuovo"...il tuo dire "si lo amo il mio fidanzato" secondo me è più "sono abituata a lui...con lui ho un futuro più sicuro..i miei lo conoscono, come faccio a lasciarlo ecc.." perchè io se lo amassi non l'avrei mai tradito!!!!!poi certo..il mondo è bello perchè è vario!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

